# Как повлиял на ваш регион или город коронавирус?



## Кирилл

Привет.
Красноярск.

На дорогах удивительно свободно - нет пробок.
В продуктовых магазинах полки пустеют - особый спрос на туалетную бумагу.
Никто точно не знает, зачем ему сотня рулонов туалетной бумаги или, например, три набора ножей...
Сегодня смеялся над картинкой: 







Маразм населения в особой стадии - все словно соревнуются в том, кто больше фигни сотворит.

Школы на карантине - но зато дети в торговых центрах массово, на улицах кучкуются.
Масок в аптеках нет - но их все равно никто не носит, как и перчатки, впрочем.

Китайцев люди вдруг забоялись - но при этом запросто в общественных местах можно встретить соотечественника, наматывающего сопли на кулаки и кашляющего как Собакевич.

И, конечно, национальная забава - распространять разного рода фейки с заботливым видом. Вот всегда было интересно зачем это людям.

Экономика круто затормозилась.

Походу мы все вымрем от кретинизма.

А у вас так же интересно?


----------



## Konstant213

У нас не сильно всё изменилось, машин столько же ездит,в магазинах кажется стали меньше скупать продуктов, ну или их стали быстро ставить на полки, госучереждения некоторые не работают, ну и в магазинах на входе нужно дезенфицировать руки.


----------



## akok

В магазин больше 5 человек не пускают... те, что открыты (принудительно закрыты все кроме АЗС, продуктовых, хозяйственных).


----------



## akok

О пошла установка блок.постов.


----------



## Кирилл

У нас очередной треш:
Люди, примерно 600 человек, прилетели с Таиланда.
Их начали встречать службы, проверять.
Но тут оказалось, что туристы... устали.
И тупо штурмом взяли проходную аэропорта, растворившись в городе и пригородных населённых пунктах. Вчера был один под подозрением - сегодня 35 подтвержденых.
Это не считая тех 600 беглецов...

Все меры, по прежнему, только на словах - властям плевать, что граждане болт положили, а гражданам плевать, что там власти думают.
Банки активно предлагают кредиты - так как власти пообещали льготы по процентам. Другими словами эти барыги пользуясь безысходностью граждан загоняют их в более дешёвые долги, а разницу в марже (проценты) получат из казны как льготу...


----------



## Кирилл




----------



## Konstant213

akok написал(а):


> В магазин больше 5 человек не пускают... те, что открыты (принудительно закрыты все кроме АЗС, продуктовых, хозяйственных).


У нас магазины не закрывали но требуют соблюдать дистанцию 2 метра между покупателями.


----------



## torado

У нас ограничили перевозку людей в общественном транспорте до 10 пассажиров в салоне, так, ушлые атп подняли цены за проезд...Днепр


----------



## mr_Viridis

Масок нет. Антисептиков нет. В одни магазины только очередь на улице и ограниченное количество внутри, в других все равно. На работе карантин, но странный...


----------



## Severnyj

Скупили под ноль рис, гречку, соль, фасоль, хозяйственное и детское мыло и шпроты. Макароны, горох и остальные консервы поредели)


----------



## akok




----------



## Кирилл

ЗЫ: разного рода ресурсы активно пиарят себя на том, что якобы дают бесплатный доступ на трудное время - по факту в большинстве случаев это брехня, либо для подтверждения "бесплатности" надо регать карту, акк и т.д.


----------



## Sandor

akok написал(а):


> установка блок.постов


А что значит красный или зеленый кружок?


----------



## akok

мобильный/стационарный


----------



## Theriollaria

Киев. Мер объявил что общественный транспорт перестает официально работать. На своём авто можно.


----------



## Candellmans

Тем кто не имеет собственного,чего делать?


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> Тем кто не имеет собственного,чего делать?


Дома сидеть. Кучу народу отправили еще в нач недели на удалёнку. Школы/институты/садики прикрыли. Думаю с таким раскладом у всех будет внеплановый вынужденный отпуск на месяц или более.


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Дома сидеть. Кучу народу отправили еще в нач недели на удалёнку. Школы/институты/садики прикрыли. Думаю с таким раскладом у всех будет внеплановый вынужденный отпуск на месяц или более.


Сильно ))


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> Сильно ))


Ну депутаты на каникулах, окологосударственные структуры 2ю неделю на удалёнке. Думаю дофига проблем у тех кто с области -там въезд запретили еще неделю назад в город. Как будут работать магазины где продавцы сплошь из области и городов-спутников я затрудняюсь.


----------



## Candellmans

Время покажет. ..


----------



## Кирилл

Candellmans написал(а):


> Тем кто не имеет собственного,чего делать?


Как что? Летать частными самолетами и вертолетами, на такси, на лошади...
Если у народа нет денег на хлеб пусть едят пирожное, все ведь элементарно)


----------



## Theriollaria

Кирилл написал(а):


> Как что? Летать частными самолетами и вертолетами, на такси, на лошади...
> Если у народа нет денег на хлеб пусть едят пирожное, все ведь элементарно)


Ну это первый случай, когда властьимущие начали жить вровень с народом, их выбпавшим. Куршавели закрыты, различные увеселительные заведения тоже. Даже в гости не особо сходишь. 


Кирилл написал(а):


> Как что? Летать частными самолетами и вертолетами, на такси, на лошади...
> Если у народа нет денег на хлеб пусть едят пирожное, все ведь элементарно)


Ваш как-то говорил, что учителям нужно подрабатывать. У нас один из депутатов сказал, что если нету у сельского населения денег на коммуналку, но есть собака элитной породы - нужно её продать и заплатить. Ага. Вот прям в каждом дворе по собаке элитной породы сидит! И ладно бы это какой-нить старый пердун, сидящий в Раде (аналог названия Вашей Думы) 25+ лет, и уже совсем попутавший берега от маразма. Так нет же - новенький из тока выигравшей партии.


----------



## Кирилл

С понедельника в РФ у всех выходной...пока на неделю...


----------



## machito

У нас в регионе накала нет, школы закрыли, некоторые административные здания такие как администрация, закрылись (они ведь перерабатывают в кабинетах))))
а так ходить можно передвигаться можно без ограничений. Да и вообще странно это всё. Сколько умирает от других заболеваний чет не трубят не орут об этом.


----------



## Кирилл

Губер издал указ не покидать города и села, не шлындать...Полиция в ТЦ сегодня разгоняла молодежь.
Словесно пока что.
Сегодня готовимся к тому, что завтра объявят о перекрытии дорог в город.
Клиенты сметают товары так, как в последний раз.


----------



## Theriollaria

Кирилл написал(а):


> Губер издал указ не покидать города и села, не шлындать...Полиция в ТЦ сегодня разгоняла молодежь.
> Словесно пока что.
> Сегодня готовимся к тому, что завтра объявят о перекрытии дорог в город.
> Клиенты сметают товары так, как в последний раз.


Интересно до подобного дойдёт?


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Интересно до подобного дойдёт?


Ух,дай мне волю,я бы список подготовил,кого "разогнать" нужно таким образом


----------



## machito

Кирилл написал(а):


> Губер издал указ не покидать города и села, не шлындать...


наш глава администрации ездил за бугор отдыхать, вернулся а тут такие расклады, сейчас сидит в Тюмени, проходит карантин тд и тп


----------



## Кирилл

Думаю у нас палками разгонять не будут.
Нашим полицейским доверяют аргументы посерьёзнее.
А то, что народ тупорылый это так.
Не про коронавирус:
Когда я живу в квартире, в окно видно переход пешеходный.
Так вот, большинство людей через 4 полосы рискуют жизнью... А потом, по ту сторону дороги, идут мимо пешеходного перехода, который в 30 метрах.
Дебилы.


----------



## machito

Кирилл написал(а):


> Так вот, большинство людей через 4 полосы рискуют жизнью... А потом, по ту сторону дороги, идут мимо пешеходного перехода, который в 30 метрах. Дебилы.


Да вообще редко кто смотрит по сторонам переходя зебру, такие на расчухоне типа переход же чё случится... а по рентв то и дело показывают сколько таких уверенных сбивают.


----------



## machito

Свежак


----------



## Theriollaria

machito написал(а):


> Да вообще редко кто смотрит по сторонам переходя зебру, такие на расчухоне типа переход же чё случится... а по рентв то и дело показывают сколько таких уверенных сбивают.


У нас уже алкашня вечером снова ходит-поёт. И вполне трезвые тётки утром мимо окон шастают. В средине недели попустынней было. А счас повылазили, не выдержили похоже.


----------



## machito

У нас к стати тоже сегодня (дополнение) огласили, за порожняковое передвижение штраф 500р


----------



## akok

Город обложили блокпостами, проверяют температуру и машины.


----------



## Кирилл

akok написал(а):


> Город обложили блокпостами, проверяют температуру и машины.





Кирилл написал(а):


> Сегодня готовимся к тому, что завтра объявят о перекрытии дорог в город.


У нас так блокировать и не стали, но повсеместно закрывают предприятия "не из списка".
Народ начинает задумываться о том, что будет есть...
Маски по прежнему практически не носят.
Возле полицейских участков по утрам очень много машин, я даже не знал, что у нас столько полиции есть.
Что еще.
До сих пор не верится что это происходит.


----------



## Candellmans

Метро закрыли  муниципальные маршруты автобусов отменили,оставили дублирующие коммерческие маршрутки,троллейбусы с трамваями на 50% сократили-приходится ждать дольше,полицейские по городу дефилируют каждый час,напоминая в матюгальник что в магаз или с собакой погулять-не далее 100 метров от пмж... Из последних санкций-зима пришла... Screenshot


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> Метро закрыли  муниципальные маршруты автобусов отменили,оставили дублирующие коммерческие маршрутки,троллейбусы с трамваями на 50% сократили-приходится ждать дольше,полицейские по городу дефилируют каждый час,напоминая в матюгальник что в магаз или с собакой погулять-не далее 100 метров от пмж... Из последних санкций-зима пришла... Screenshot


Та же фигня тока у нас еще и надолго это. Минимум до мая а там фз.


----------



## machito

@Кирилл, за Красноярск вообще молчу, у ва там не весть что происходит... не только с хищением лесов а вообще походу рулят не (наши)


Кирилл написал(а):


> Маски по прежнему практически не носят.


Особенно когда знаешь как их шьют


----------



## Кирилл

У нас блин городскую систему экстренного оповещения врубили.
Знаете, как в фильмах :
-Граждане! Призываем вас не выходить из дома ради вашей безопасности!...
И все в таком духе, для антуража военных на улице не хватает.
В соседней Хакассии, говорят уже они на улицах.

А, да.
Ещё вчера коммерсы решительно хотели ложить болт на все указы и работать - а сегодня резко стали сознательными.
Говорил с людьми с разных регионов - Иркутская область, Хакассия, Тыва.
Кемеровчане ещё нет.

Сегодня у меня закончились респираторы - народ с ума сошёл.
Противогазы даже берут...
И напоследок немного юмора : у нас появился дефицитный товар. Тепловизоры.
Один я как дурак без него.
Всего то за 500 000 можно взять, вот я пролетел.
Ладно, попользуюсь пока градусником за 300 рублей, пусть людям достанется)


----------



## Кирилл

machito написал(а):


> Красноярск вообще молчу, у ва там не весть что происходит... не только с хищением лесов а вообще походу рулят не (наши)


А че наш позор даже у вас знают что ли? 
Эх! Слава впереди нас бежит...


----------



## machito

Кирилл написал(а):


> А че наш позор даже у вас знают что ли?


Не только у вас, а у нас тоже, к примеру лесные территории откупили, деревенским нельзя там ходить грибки собирать с ягодами а тем более охотиться. Беспредел полный


----------



## akok

До 24 апреля запрещается (https://www.kmu.gov.ua/news/uryad-posilyuye-zahodi-bezpeki-dlya-borotbi-z-koronavirusom):
• находиться в общественных местах без маски или респиратора;
• идти группой более 2 человек, кроме служебной необходимости или сопровождения детей;
• находиться в общественных местах без сопровождения взрослых лицам до 16 лет;
• посещать парки, скверы, зоны отдыха, кроме выгула домашних животных и по служебной необходимости;
• посещать спортивные и детские площадки;
• проводить массовые собрания с участием более 10 чел., кроме мероприятий, необходимых для работы органов госвласти.


----------



## monowar

Вот набрёл на ролик


----------



## Кирилл

И что в этом видео смущает авторов ролика?
Новая зараза, против которой нет лекарства появляется довольно часто, но ее удается купировать.
В США, например не так давно.
Понятно что на этом кто то пучает дивиденды - кому война, а кому мать родна.
Проблема коронавируса не в том, что в него кто то верит, а кто то нет, много или мало народа погибает...проблема в его живучести и способности распространяться.
Его не могут сдержать даже такими мерами, а если ничего не делать - переболеет почти каждый.
Масштабы серьезные.
А видос этот чистая манипуляция человеческими умами - даже я на основе инфы из сети щас такой конспирологии могу накидать, что мама не горюй.
Но как резко меняют свое мнение люди, которые страдают.
Таких раскаявшихся уже много...


----------



## machito

@monowar,  








За фейки о коронавирусе введут наказание до пяти лет тюрьмы


Ответственность за распространение фейков о коронавирусе будет предполагать штраф до двух миллионов рублей либо до пяти лет лишения свободы в случае если... РИА Новости, 31.03.2020




ria.ru


----------



## Candellmans

Только что ПВВ продлил карантин с сохранением зарплаты до 30.04.20


----------



## monowar

Candellmans написал(а):


> Только что ПВВ продлил карантин с сохранением зарплаты до 30.04.20


Кому депутатам ?
Я ,что-то не нашёл - дай ссыль


machito написал(а):


> За фейки о коронавирусе введут наказание до пяти лет тюрьмы


А за правду обычно убивают или в дурилку сажают , это ,что-то мягко пятерик всего


----------



## machito

Candellmans написал(а):


> Только что ПВВ продлил карантин с сохранением зарплаты до 30.04.20


это слова, много кто её не увидит под различными предлогами и причинами. кидалово становится нормой.


----------



## monowar

Кирилл написал(а):


> .проблема в его живучести и способности распространяться.


*Кирилл *,а сколько людей от других болезней умирают ,но истерии такой нет ,всё тихо и гладко. Это всё шаги по разработанному заранее плану с многими целями


machito написал(а):


> много кто её не увидит под различными предлогами и причинами. кидалово становится нормой.


Увидят только чиновники ,а остальные ( у нас на кладбище идёт улица Тихая) стройными колоннами по улице Тихой


----------



## machito

monowar написал(а):


> а сколько людей от других болезней умирают ,но истерии такой нет ,всё тихо и гладко. Это всё шаги по разработанному заранее плану с многими целями


к стати сейчас по тв говорят что грипп и корона живут вместе... то есть если у вас грипп то нужно обязательно провериться на коронавирус. чё мутят не понятно


----------



## Candellmans

machito написал(а):


> это слова, много кто её не увидит под различными предлогами и причинами. кидалово становится нормой.


Ясен пень,просто цитировал оф.источники..


monowar написал(а):


> Кому депутатам ?
> Я ,что-то не нашёл - дай ссыль
> 
> А за правду обычно убивают или в дурилку сажают , это ,что-то мягко пятерик всего


Ссыль недам,ибо он выступал в прямом эфире на федеральном канале


----------



## machito

Candellmans написал(а):


> Ссыль недам,ибо он выступал в прямом эфире на федеральном канале


скинь контакты созвониться 
грядет конкретное в Тюмени


----------



## monowar

Увидел запись ,да ... ( много и разных слов охота сказать ( всё больше матом)) и ,что будет дальше ? 
Наверно так


----------



## Candellmans

monowar написал(а):


> Увидел запись ,да ... ( много и разных слов охота сказать ( всё больше матом)) и ,что будет дальше ?
> Наверно так


"так" уже давным давно,так что ничего нового... Разве что грамоту царскую дадут на передвижение в городе и за городом (я,кстати уже получил такую)


----------



## monowar

Candellmans написал(а):


> Разве что грамоту царскую дадут на передвижение в городе и за городом (я,кстати уже получил такую)


Ну очередной аусвайс


----------



## Кирилл

Тоже смотрел вчера выступление...сильно расстроен.
Очень сильно.
Слов нет, о последствиях даже думать неохота.
И главный вопрос - какие теперь будут правила? С чем мы выйдем из этого? На что ориентироваться?
Если все просто отсидятся то по окончании карантина наступит анабиоз - надо придумать как сдвинуть деньги в мертвом рынке.
В общем это просто неописуемо.


----------



## machito

Кому-то понадобилось очень сильно напугать человечество: так ли страшен COVID-19?

«ОТ ОБЫЧНОЙ ПНЕВМОКОККОВОЙ ПНЕВМОНИИ УМИРАЕТ БОЛЬШЕ ЛЮДЕЙ, ЧЕМ ОТ ЭТОГО КОРОНАВИРУСА»

- _Почему во всем мире принимаются столь грандиозные меры безопасности, которых мы еще не видели? Кто и зачем все это инициировал и делает?_

- Зачем все это делается? Напуганный человек легче отдает деньги и становится более управляемым. Именно в этом, как мне кажется, кроется корень данной проблемы. Кому-то и зачем-то понадобилось очень сильно напугать человечество. Скажите, пожалуйста, если это сделано искусственно, то какова цель? Для того, чтобы нанести ущерб здоровью людей? Тогда какой это должен быть ущерб? Высокая летальность, тяжелая клиника, высокая контагиозность и так далее. А здесь что мы видим? Летальность у нас какая? Высокопатогенный «птичий грипп» H5N1 — у него летальность 52,8 процента. Это значит, что половина людей, которые заражались этим гриппом, умирали. При этом смертность и заболеваемость были абсолютно не зависимы от возраста, пола, расовой принадлежности и того, чем человек занимается. Была больная птица, от нее заражался человек, и это было тупиком. Этот вирус значительно страшнее, чем коронавирус.

*Коронавирус — один из респираторных вирусов, известных давно*. Они в обычной респираторной инфекции, которую мы называем ОРЗ, в определенной доле присутствуют, причем давно. Ну и что? Вот этот новый, у него летальность 3,4, ну максимум 4 процента! О чем это говорит? Да ни о чем. Это обычная респираторная инфекция. И вдруг такой бум! Почему? Почему такой бум возникает, когда оснований к нему нет? Дети и подростки не болеют практически вообще. Болеют взрослые и старики. Что происходит?

А вот что. Макрофаг — клетка-дирижер иммунной системы. Микроб, токсин, что бы ни воздействовало на нее, часть макрофагов реагирует физиологическим путем, это нормальная реакция, а часть становится гиперактивной. Доля этой гиперактивной части больше всего у людей возрастных. Когда макрофаг у таких людей встречается с разными возбудителями, он начинает очень сильно раздражаться и дает иммунной системе команду на мобилизацию и самую активную защиту организма. А что такое активная защита? Это приток к месту возбуждения лейкоцитов, в данном случае — в легкие. А что такое приток лейкоцитов в легкие? Это же воспаление. И если вот эту гиперактивность снять, никакой пневмонии не будет. И вообще ничего не будет при этом коронавирусе! Поэтому говорить о том, что это что-то глобально-ужасное, сделанное в лабораториях каким-то врагом человечества, я бы не стал. Не тот возбудитель он тогда сделал. Он новый, иммунитета к нему пока ни у кого нет. Пройдет естественная иммунизация населения, и все закончится. Вот он сейчас походит, погуляет, на детях поциркулирует, вирулентность свою окончательно потеряет, и мы получим что? Какую-то долю иммунной прослойки, и все забудут про этот вирус. Он станет очередным коронавирусом.

Любых возбудителей десятки, сотни, тысячи. Возьмите грипп H1N1, в его «послужном списке» названий половина городов Юго-Восточной Азии и многих других. Даже Москва есть. По-моему, в 2002 году мы выделяли новый вариант вируса H1N1, который в ВОЗ имеет имя «Москва». Так же, как вирус A (H1N1)2009 «Калифорния», там он в этот период был выделен. И что такой бум пандемический был? А что такое пандемия? Это эпидемическое распространение на всех континентах. Оно было, но бума не случилось.

*Идем дальше. «Свиной грипп»: летальность 17 процентов, в три раза выше, чем от нынешнего коронавируса. И о нем что-то ничего не слышно.*

Все происходящее сегодня говорит только об одном: у страха глаза велики. Я понимаю органы власти. Всем хочется, с одной стороны, отличиться, принять какие-то громкие решения, а с другой, перестраховаться, чтобы потом, не дай бог, в чем-нибудь не обвинили — в халатности, бездействии, недальновидности, что не справился, не свое место занимаешь. Вакцины спешно создаются. Кого будем прививать против коронавируса? В календарь прививок включим, детей начнем прививать, чтобы иммунную прослойку создать? Стариков будем прививать, у которых не будет иммунного ответа? Или будем прививать по показаниям, кто-то заболел, все окружение будем прививать? Что будем делать с этой вакциной? Вопрос этот никто не задает. И нужна ли эта вакцина? Значительно больше нужна, например, вакцина против папилломы человека! Вот она действительно нужна, потому что только у нас в онкологическом центре — и только в месяц, по-моему — ложатся более 150 молодых женщин, которые оперируются по поводу рака шейки матки. Они рожать уже не будут. Вот эта проблема есть, но мы не можем включить вакцину от этой болезни в календарь прививок, потому что она очень дорогая, импортная, и съест половину стоимости всего календаря. Значит, нужно разрабатывать и сделать свою вакцину. Вот чем надо заниматься.

*— И все же, о происхождении вируса. Например, На телеканале «Звезда» один из экспертов высказал мнение, что это искусственно построенная в лабораторных условиях вирусная цепочка, состоящая из генома летучей мыши, змеи и ВИЧ человека.* И этот искусственный вирус создан то ли в США, то ли в «соросовской» лаборатории в Ухане (там две лаборатории: одна государственная, другая существует на гранты Джорджа Сороса). Отчасти подтверждение этой теории было озвучено 8 марта. «Влияние COVID-19 на организм человека похоже на сочетание ОРВИ и СПИДа, поскольку он наносит вред как легким, так и иммунной системе», — сказал Пэн Чжиюн, директор отделения интенсивной терапии больницы Чжуннань Уханьского университета. По словам медика, вскрытия показывают серьезные повреждения легких и иммунной системы у жертв COVID-19. Как вы относитесь к этой теории?

— Тут трудно быть категоричным. Это новый вирус, который раньше не выделялся, и о нем раньше не знали. Семейство все знают, а он в каком-то своем биоме находился, среди летучих мышей, змей, может быть, еще кого-то. Сейчас над выяснением всего этого работают, и работа эта пока далека от завершения. Сейчас этот вирус попал к человеку, и фантазировать на тему, что в этом есть какой-то искусственный след, конечно, можно много. Там, где пока нет железобетонных фактов, открывается определенное поле для всевозможных предположений и теоретизирований.

«Всем хочется с одной стороны отличиться, принять какие-то громкие решения, а с другой перестраховаться, чтобы потом не дай Бог, в чём-нибудь не обвинили»
«Всем хочется, с одной стороны, отличиться, принять какие-то громкие решения, а с другой, перестраховаться, чтобы потом, не дай бог, в чем-нибудь не обвинили»
Фото: © Максим Богодвид, РИА «Новости»

— Вы начали уже говорить о вакцине, продолжим о ней. В связи со вновь открывшимися обстоятельствами, а именно с повреждением даже у вылечившихся людей иммунной системы, получается, что надо изобретать вакцину не только против коронавируса, но и против его последствий уже у вылечившихся людей? Ведь они будут умирать уже собственно не от него, а от его последствий. Это так? Над этим работают?

— Если эти обстоятельства будут признаны значимыми, то такое задание разработчикам, в том числе и у нас, будет дано. Выделят соответствующее финансирование, и что-то из этого всего, наверное, получится. Но вопрос-то совершенно в другом. Китайцы говорят, что разрушается иммунная система. Я вам рассказал на примере макрофагов, что там происходит. Что конкретно разрушает этот вирус? Что он делает для того, чтобы не работала иммунная система? У возрастных людей он вызывает гиперактивность макрофагов, но это для того, чтобы защищать! Это проявление самой иммунной системы, только это проявление в данном случае работает против самого организма. Здесь достаточно легко скорректировать лечение этой проблемы у каждого конкретного больного за счет погашения вот этой активности макрофагов. Такие препараты есть, и это не какое-то открытие. А что говорят китайцы, как выключается иммунная система? Что здесь кто сказал? ВИЧ? У ВИЧ совсем другая природа. Выключение иммунной системы происходит потому, что организм не распознает возбудителя. Вот вирус иммунодефицита человека он не распознает, и тот без проблем для себя наносит ущерб. И если его не лечить, антиретровирусную терапию не проводить, то можно получить очень серьезные последствия. Для коронавируса совсем другая система. Его организм распознает, при помощи активной работы макрофагов организм с ним начинает бороться. Если эту гиперактивность погасить, то всё — никакой пневмонии не будет. Будет небольшой подъем температуры, покашляет человек некоторое время — и всё.

— *В Китае умер пациент, который уже вылечился от коронавируса, был выписан из больницы, но снова заразился, и на этот раз с летальным исходом. Это значит, что против COVID-19 организм не вырабатывает иммунитет?*

— Это означает, что у него, у этого конкретного человека, который повторно заразился, с иммунной системой было что-то не в порядке. Я не знаю, почему она дала такой сбой. Может, у него ВИЧ был, может, другие какие-то проблемы с иммунной системой были, о которых никто не говорит, а приписывают всё коронавирусу.

То, что сегодня искусственно нагнетается обстановка вокруг этого вируса, уже понятно многим. То ли политикам это надо, то ли каким-то серым кардиналам от экономики и финансов, я не знаю. Но какие-то игры вокруг всего этого идут, в том числе выкачивание из людей денег. Лекарства ажиотажно раскупаются. Кто-то маски по космическим ценам предлагает, кто-то салфетки дезинфицирующие, кто-то индивидуальные средства защиты, халаты, спецкостюмы и так далее. Со стороны может показаться, что мир сходит с ума. Какая-то оценка всего происходящего должна быть в голове у людей? Сколько и у нас, и в мире институтов, занимающихся вирусологией, вопросами иммунитета, вопросами вакцин, почему органы власти не заставят их провести заседания ученых советов и дать рекомендации правительствам, чтобы было четко и понятно всем и всё? Нет, они границы закрывают! А для животных тоже закроем? Для тех же летучих мышей. Зачем все это делается? С точки зрения вирусологии, это лишь на какое-то незначительное время оттянет распространение. Ему быть. Но дело в том, что от обычной пневмококковой пневмонии умирает больше людей, чем от этого нового коронавируса.

«Вы говорите, что выявили этот вирус у человека. Ну и что? Он что, нанёс вред его здоровью, если симптомов никаких нет?»

«Вы говорите, что выявили этот вирус у человека. Ну и что? Он что, нанес вред его здоровью, если симптомов никаких нет?»

Фото: «БИЗНЕС Online»

«А НАДО ЛИ ОТ НЕГО ЗАЩИЩАТЬСЯ?»

— В интернете появляется все больше сомнений относительно совместных карантинов. По мнению людей, опыт круизных лайнеров показывает, что они только способствуют распространению вируса, а в условиях стационаров к этому добавляется распространение еще и больничных инфекций. Как вы прокомментируете такие опасения людей? Зачем это делается?

— Кто-то дает команду, чтобы все эти лайнеры с общей системой вентиляции, на которых тысячи здоровых людей находились в изоляции вместе с больными, дрейфовали в море и люди не сходили на берег. Им разобщение нужно, а их принудительно группируют. Фактически искусственно заражают. Ну давайте по гриппу нечто подобное сделаем. Стрептококковая инфекция, еще целый ряд опасных возбудителей, с которыми тоже, наверное, надо аналогичным образом бороться. У нас в Москве гриппом за год болеют около трех миллионов человек. И сколько летальных исходов? Я вам скажу, значительно больше, чем от этого нового коронавируса. Но мы же не говорим, что это катастрофа, не прячем никого. Есть обычные, нормальные процессы саморегуляции паразитарных систем. Вот он вылез от летучих мышей, у которых, кстати говоря, много всяких вирусов, но он слабовирулентный. Да, контагиозность у него высокая, как у обычного гриппа: чихнул — и пожалуйста вам, куча зараженных. А их всех — и здоровых, и больных — в карантин на кораблях, на каких-то территориях закрывают.

Карантин проводится для того, чтобы за территорией карантина не распространялась инфекция. А здесь получается, что мы в этой карантинной зоне закрываем и больных, и здоровых. Там обсервация должна быть. Должна быть зона отдельно для больных и отдельно для здоровых. И вот из обсервации либо туда, либо туда человек должен уходить. Но дело в том, что, ну вот выявили у него этот коронавирус — а клиника какая, проявления какие? Насморк или два раза кашлянул человек? Или у него пневмония сразу проявилась? У нас сегодня в организме громадное количество микроорганизмов. Одни помогают переваривать пищу, другие находятся на коже, создавая нам определенную иммунную защиту. Одни — за счет конкуренции с вирулентными возбудителями, другие помогают нам в жизнедеятельности различных систем функционирования организма и так далее. И что во всем этом капитально нарушил или разрушил этот коронавирус, что так все перепугались? Вот здесь надо разбираться. Даже у меня в первую неделю, как он появился, друзья писали на телефон, что, вот, разведка США сообщает, что какой-то город — одни трупы и дальше больше. Потом оказалось все это чушью собачей, вбросами.


----------



## Candellmans

machito написал(а):


> это слова, много кто её не увидит под различными предлогами и причинами. кидалово становится нормой.


----------



## akok

Масочный режим. Кроме того, запрещено находиться на улице без документов, удостоверяющих личность. Запрещено собираться в группы более двух человек (кроме случаев служебной необходимости и спровождения детей).


----------



## machito

короч такая вот шляпа


----------



## monowar

machito написал(а):


> короч такая вот шляпа


Согласен на 100%


----------



## monowar

И в дополнении к видео *machito *


Страница заблокирована по требованию Роскомнадзора или из-за нарушения правил хостинга!


----------



## mr_Viridis

Вчера сказали, что платить не будут. Вот и все на работе.


----------



## Кирилл

У нас выглянуло солнце, на улице 15 - 20 тепла.
Народ решил на все забить и повалил на улицу.
Бизнес по регионам тоже решил забить и начал открываться вопреки запретам.

Я думаю либо государство потеряет контроль, либо контроль возвращать придется жесткими мерами...


----------



## Konstant213

Может кому будет интересно, в icq есть чат про коронавирус, в основном там просто болтают но там есть бот у которого можно спросить где сколько заболело/выздоровело/умерло людей Чат Коронавирус Covid-19


----------



## monowar

Кирилл написал(а):


> либо контроль возвращать придется жесткими мерами...


Вот к этому они и стремятся


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

_Как повлиял на ваш регион или город коронавирус?_
Ограничение на передвижение, выход в общественные места...
Но это вынужденные меры, однако с конца января надо было вводить чрезвычайное положение и всех прибывающих из-за границы отправлять на обсервацию на недели 3 .
А так какие-то полумеры.. .


----------



## machito

19 марта каналу byoblu24 дал большое интервью итальянский нанопатолог с 40-летним стажем работы в операционных, доктор и профессор Стефано Монтанари (Stefano Montanari). В своем шокирующем интервью он сказал, что в реальности непосредственно от коронавируса в Италии умерли всего 3 человека. Но что же убивает, если не вирус? Вот отрывок из его интервью: «Наши политики последние 10 лет делали все, чтобы разрушить итальянскую медицину. Закрывались отделения и целые госпитали, персонал увольняли. Когда я слышу, что в Италии лучшая медицина в мире, у меня опускаются руки, и не только руки. Это неправда! Закупки оборудования и расходных материалов производились по минимуму. Расходы на медицину резали нещадно. Плюс огромная коррупция. То, что в обычной стране стоит 10 евро, в Италии — 20. И те минимальные средства, которые имелись в распоряжении, расходовались бездарно. К примеру, зачем-то купили 27 миллионов доз вакцины от свиного гриппа, которые потом выбросили, а на аппараты ИВЛ денег не было. Наша медицина была не готова к такому количеству больных с осложнениями легких. То, чем опасен этот вирус. Но проблема не в вирусе! Да, вирус есть, он абсолютно новый. Я пока точно не могу сказать, произвели ли его в лаборатории, или он пришел от летучих мышей, или еще откуда-то. Насчет мышей я очень сомневаюсь, тогда уж сразу от единорогов. Точно могу сказать — он новый и он молодой, он мутирует с космической скоростью, он пока в фазе поиска своего статуса, в котором он потом застынет. Вчера это был один вирус, а завтра это уже другой вирус. В Италии не тот вирус, что был в Китае. А в Германии не тот, что в Италии. А еще у него невероятная проницаемость, он патологически контагиозный. Но на здоровых он протекает бессимптомно. По моим предположениям, если мы сделаем тесты всем гражданам Италии, то обнаружим, что как минимум половина населения уже положительна. Все разговоры про вакцину в этих условиях — мошенничество мирового масштаба. Он так быстро мутирует, что мы за ним не угонимся, создавая вакцины. К тому же от этого типа вирусов нельзя привиться. Ну привьешься, и можешь 200 раз им переболеть. На него не вырабатывается иммунитета! Если бы я 50 лет назад сказал своему научному руководителю о возможности привиться от коронавирусов, он бы меня выкинул за дверь. Вакцины от вирусов ОРВИ — это гениальная идея и ложь фармакологического бизнеса. Я уверен, закончится тем, что нас обязуют всех сделать прививку, и заработают на этом свои миллиарды. Откуда грузовики с трупами? Почему столько умерших? Причина — в разрушенной медицинской системе Италии. Прежняя система справилась бы с нагрузкой. То, что я наблюдаю сейчас, это какой-то апофеоз маразма. Нами руководят «капитаны Скеттино», которые абсолютно не понимают, что творят. Или же прекрасно понимают и знают свою цену. Компетенция руководителей крайне низкая. Зачем нужны резиновые перчатки? Зачем эти маски? Перчатки разрушительно действуют на естественный защитный барьер кожи. У нас очень умная кожа! Маски — вообще смешно! Для здорового это все равно, что поставить забор из палок против комаров. Вокруг нас миллиарды миллиардов вирусов. И если рядом с вами есть коронавирус, маска вас вообще не защитит. А если человек болен, то ему эту маску надо менять каждые 2-3 минуты. Иначе это тоже теряет смысл. Люди не должны сидеть по домам, в страхе и без движения. Люди должны двигаться, гулять на солнце, сейчас авитаминоз. Правительство своими мерами крайне вредит здоровью населения. Даже если человек бессимптомно переносит вирус, то есть он по сути здоров, а ему говорят, что он болен, то это скажется на его здоровье. Как и на здоровье всех тех, кто сейчас запуганный сидит по домам, не получая витамина D, ведя малоподвижный образ жизни, в неопределенности за свое будущее. Я считаю, что группа риска — пенсионеры — тоже должны спокойно выходить на улицы, вести свой нормальный образ жизни. Жизнь взаперти убьет больше, чем коронавирус. Хотя, возможно, это и есть цель. Мы же находимся по ту сторону абсурда! Есть важный момент не в моей компетенции — это экономика. Сейчас все закрыто, кроме биржи. Она упала уже почти до земли. Лишь биржа работает, и миллионеры могут скупить по очень низким ценам лакомые предприятия. А когда будет дан сигнал закончить «операцию», то они внезапно окажутся владельцами огромных состояний. Миллионеры станут миллиардерами, богатые — сверхбогатыми, а средний класс — нищими. Я считаю, что все было устроено ради этого. И ради будущей миллиардной прибыли от якобы чудесной вакцины. От вируса, от которого не может быть иммунитета, и значит, не может быть вакцины..."
Источник: Итальянский профессор Монтанари: борьба с коронавирусом - это афера


----------



## Кирилл

machito написал(а):


> Жизнь взаперти убьет больше, чем коронавирус


А вот тут он мне кажется перегнул.
Убивает не только коронавирус, но и хронические заболевания в синхроне с ним.
Бесконтрольное передвижение зараженных это 100% возможность заразить всех - ведь как показала практика, 2 зараженных через несколько дней дают 1000.
Вот и все.
Этот профессор как те чуваки, что перила облизывали что бы доказать что это чушь и потом умерли.


----------



## machito

@Кирилл, дык он про Италию, там то у них походу строго, никто на улицу и нос не кажет


----------



## machito

инфа огонь


----------



## monowar

Кирилл написал(а):


> Бесконтрольное передвижение зараженных это 100% возможность заразить всех


А ,как отличить заражённого от не заражённого ? Мы ВСЕ уже по сто раз им переболели , а это идёт пилёжь и уничтожение ( движение к "золотому миллиарду")


----------



## machito

@monowar, никак тест на проверку платный, и то, определить могут просто грипп. Почему по тв нет выступлений академиков или кто там должен глаголить об таких проблемах, говорят только говоруны с бумаги.


----------



## monowar

@machito, наверно у академиков и профессоров совесть есть и дорожат репутацией ( понимают ,что это всё лажа) . А говорину ,за это им деньги платят ,а что врать им без разницы в глазах только баксы и кусок колбасы ( с нитратами)  Да шутка хорошая у мужика с видео


----------



## Кирилл

monowar написал(а):


> А ,как отличить заражённого от не заражённого ? Мы ВСЕ уже по сто раз им переболели , а это идёт пилёжь и уничтожение ( движение к "золотому миллиарду")


Никак, если не сделаешь томографию или если он не в той стадии, когда заметно, что человек явно не здоров.
Именно в этом и есть абсурд в заявлении о том, что сидя дома вы можете пострадать больше, чем при контакте с зараженным.


----------



## Кирилл

Вот вам немного почитать - там люди до последнего верили в "происки правительства", а не в опасность.

«Самое страшное, что пациенты в сознании, пока готовится коктейль забвения»: дневник русского доктора в Нью-Йорке

То, что кто то мутит дела на фоне болезни - это почти естественный процесс, но не стоит говорить о том, что ее выдумали, что бы творить эти дела.
Тех, у кого есть реальная власть, никогда ничто не останавливало - уничтожались целые страны, народы и никого это не останвливало.
Не надо тешить свой конспирологический талант мнением о том, что кто то чего то боялся, а теперь вот реализует свой коварный план.
И теперь то точно не боится.


----------



## machito

@Кирилл, я вообще думаю дело идет к массовой чипизации через вакцину или типа этого. но что то мутят конкретное


----------



## Кирилл

machito написал(а):


> но что то мутят конкретное


Конечно мутят - такова жизнь.
Я лишь пытаюсь сказать, что не готов отрицать наличие опасности.
Даже больше - я понимаю, что если вдруг начну заявлять о ее отсутствии, то люди, которые подчинятся моему мнению по той или иной причине могут подвергнуть себя опасности если я окажусь не прав, утверждая, что все это выдумки.
Поэтому я никак не приму сторону всех этих "выступаторов" о том что все происходящее в мире с коронавирусом - вранье.
Что то никто из них не провел свою конференцию среди больных без средств защиты.
И еще добавлю, что кое кто из нас так же имеет шильдик модсостава форума, что подразумевает под собой некоторую авторитетность мнения.
И что в сети достаточно много людей, которые считают этот форум достоверным и так же авторитетным.
Мы для них специалисты, ребята, образованные люди.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

machito написал(а):


> ...я вообще думаю дело идет к массовой чипизации через вакцин...у


*machito*, думаю, что это перебор...


Кирилл написал(а):


> Я лишь пытаюсь сказать, что не готов отрицать наличие опасности...


*Кирилл*, Вы правы, опасность есть, но и страх тоже присутствует, т.к. неизвестен сам вирус и отсутствие вакцины против него. 
Добавьте сюда наше национальное "Авось..."
Да и некоторая растерянность руководства и неготовность к таким вызовам...
Как-то так.


----------



## machito

*еще свежих новостей*

Друзья, в это тяжелейшее для всех врачей время, благодаря идиотизму действующей власти, медики вынуждены бороться не только с эпидемией, но и за свои права. Минздрав Саратовской области вместе с руководством региона продолжает план оптимизации системы здравоохранения. Тупо закрытие лишних, по их мнению, медицинских учреждений.

Министр здравоохранения Мазина приехала в один из ведущих перинатальных центров региона и заявила, что он убыточен и будет переформатирован под инфекционный центр для лечения больных коронавирусом, а затем и вовсе закрыт. Все это сопровождалось аллегориями вроде Титаника, который лежит на боку.

После двадцати с лишним лет работы врачей чиновница заявила им, что они скоро могут оказаться на улице. В результате сотрудники центра очень сильно возмутились, сказали, что не согласны с такой постановкой вопроса и будут принимать меры вплоть до забастовки. Они пригласили меня на встречу для того, чтобы показать весь этот беспредел и пообщаться лицом к лицу.

Узнав о моем визите, министр экстренно примчалась в перинатальный центр, где начала переобуваться перед врачами и заверять, что ничего такого не будет.

Николай Бондаренко депутат.


----------



## machito




----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

Начинает уже доставать самоизоляция...
Такое впечатление будто города нет...


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

*Ленин вернулся из-за границы, а здесь светит обсервация, 
ушел на самоизоляцию и начал работать над проектом Конституции.*


----------



## akok

Комендантский час с субботы 13-00 по 6-00 понедельника.


----------



## monowar

akok написал(а):


> с субботы 13-00 по 6-00 понедельника.


Вообще без выхода ? Я в своё время так говорил шутя -перечитайте сказку Д.Родари "Чипполино" , с этими дойдём до налога на воздух дойдёт ,что сейчас и имеем


----------



## Кирилл

1) Блоки бетонные, посты на выездах все таки начали ставить
2) Алкоголь после 6 не продают
3) Ввели режим электронных пропусков
4) Официально говорят о послаблениях, но по факту все ужесточают
5) Власть в ссоре с властью: чиновники откровенно саботируют меры поддержки, озвученные Кремлем.
6) Уже никто не сомневается, что режим самоизоляции продлится до лета, до конца мая как минимум
7) Люди требуют режима введения ЧС - слава Богу власть не соглашается
8) Зараза распространяется как снежный ком - каждый день все больше
9) До сих пор есть те, кто ни во что не верит, гуляет, бродит...
10) У меня работы столько, что в докризисные времена было меньше... я немного в шоке, как так то?


----------



## Sandor

Точнее, песня о холере, но все же...


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

Гарью несет, меняю медицинскую маску на противогаз ИП-46


----------



## machito




----------



## monowar

немного не о короне ,но .... мыслим правильно


----------



## Кирилл

Соседние регионы ввели обязательную изоляцию для всех, кто посещал Москву, Санкт-Петербург и Красноярск... Чувствую себя... Неловко)


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

@Кирилл, да, ну, бросьте Вы - Неловко.
Мы с карантинными мерами опоздали на 3 месяца.
Да еще после Пасхи, будет дополнительных 3-4 недели карантина.
Хотя уже достал этот карантин...


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

Итак, карантин продлили да 12 мая...
А дальше....


----------



## monowar

Вот пошло заворачивание гаек под шумок



полиции дают волю написал(а):


> Полицейским предложили разрешить вскрывать автомобили и оцеплять жилье
> 
> 
> Новые поправки предусматривают, что полицию нельзя наказывать за действия, совершенные при исполнении обязанностей
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.interfax.ru



Да и ещё в суды сша поданы иски на китай из-за короновируса.. на 1,5 трлн. баксов.. госдолг сша китаю 1,7 трлн.


----------



## machito




----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

*Действительность моего города*


----------



## Кирилл

У нас все положили на карантин, если в двух словах.
На улицах гуляют люди, дети... старики еще по домам сидят и то не все.
С понедельника кого знаю все выходят на работу.
На улице жара под 30 градусов а в квартирах батареи горяченые - отопление до сих пор не отключено, если батареи отключить можно, то стояки то не перекроешь.
Народ валит из квартир как из пыточных, окна настежь не спасают.
Даже сейчас пишу этот пост, а на улице +19, а 9 вечера почти.
От стояка жарит капец.
Завтра на дачу, иначе невозможно.
Что еще .... по новостям продолжают сообщать о опасности, меры по поддержке населения в реальности так и не работают (даже кредиты списываются в прежнем порядке, хотя на время карантина не должны).
Под городом закрыты несколько поселков - там больные разгуливали.
У знакомого родственники заразились.


----------



## machito

@Кирилл, а я сегодня столько информации почерпнул что ого го, выводы такие, всем грядет кирдык полнейший. Инет ютюб буквально бурлят, ничего хорошего впереди нет. к примеру это видео говорит не порожняк.


----------



## Кирилл

Ой да не парься ты))
Сейчас только ленивый не пытается хайпануть на этом.

Есть объективные вещи, которые может спрогнозировать или понять каждый.
Например, не стоит брать одноразовые маски с рук или через сомнительные сделки. Или старые.
Ведь основа, которая содержится в ткани имеет свой срок и со временем начинает разрушаться - незачем этим дышать.
Очевидно, что валюта наша маятнется в неопределенном направлении - может взлететь и может обесцениться.
То есть не надо хранить деньги в деньгах, если они у вас есть.
Очевидно, что автопром т рынок строительства фактически остановились или вот вот остановятся.
Это колоссальный удар по рынку труда, по экономике и тысячам предприятий.
Очевидно, что такого рода бизнес будет полностью переформатирован и "обнулен", по максимуму выведен из тени.
Вообще пандемия это превосходный шанс построить новую экономику, новые принципы при этом уничтожив старую менее болезненно, чем просто рубануть все.

Очевидно, что если ввоз контрафакта не начнется или экстренно не найдутся новые ресурсы, то в стране будет дефицит целого ряда продуктов, падение качества.
Очевидно, что после окончания периода пандемии все не закончится - к тому времени мы только начнем ощущать реальные последствия
Очевидно, что люди в регионах должны особо тщательно себя беречь - много где ближайшая больница, которая может оказать хоть какую то помощь так далеко, что ни скорая не приедет, ни пешком не дойдешь. А если местные решат что ты заразен - никто тебя не увезет в больницу ни за какие деньги, если нет своей тачки.
О таких вещах надо думать.

Что еще.
Не нужно верить, что кому то выгодно что бы мы по домам сидели, что нас власть уничтожить хочет да боится, про чипирование и так далее.
Логически подумать - на кой черт это чипирование? Что даст? Где технологии?
Возможностей контроллировать население предостаточно.


----------



## Кирилл

Ради интереса посмотрел видео - ну баян баяном, никакой конкретики, все из пальца высосано.
Ни один из доводов не может иметь под собой какой либо аргументации.
Например чипирование под видом вакциации от коронавируса...то есть такая масштабная спецоперация, а почему просто не чипировать то? Что мешало и без того вколоть этот чип в больницах?
И так далее.


----------



## machito

@Кирилл, полистай инет, лично я уже не удивляюсь и точно знаю будет всё как описано в библии так идет. хотя я не фанат, и прежде думаю сопоставляю факты.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

@machito, я с Вашего разрешения вклинюсь в этот диалог:
Вспомните 2000 год, очередной конец света.
Интернет рвало на куски...
Но уже 2020 год и ... ничего.


----------



## machito

@Brat, реч не о конце света, видео про чипизацию


----------



## monowar

Кирилл написал(а):


> Например чипирование под видом вакциации от коронавируса...то есть такая масштабная спецоперация, а почему просто не чипировать то?


@Кирилл, а как ты представляешь себе "просто". Меня надо скрутить ,чтобы чип вогнать,я же не пойду сам доброльно



Brat написал(а):


> Вспомните 2000 год, очередной конец света.


@Brat, там про другое было ,а раздули в противоположном направлении


----------



## machito

@monowar, времена не те, сейчас будут делать скрытно без взрывов и войн. загонят в угол поставят перед выбором что большинство согласится.


> И лишь немногие, очень немногие будут догадываться или даже понимать, что происходит. Но таких, людей мы поставим в беспомощное положение, превратим в посмешище, найдем способ их оболгать и объявить отбросами общества.


----------



## monowar

@machito, согласен ,поэтому и объявят меня " отбросом"


----------



## Кирилл

monowar написал(а):


> , а как ты представляешь себе "просто". Меня надо скрутить ,чтобы чип вогнать,я же не пойду сам доброльно


Ну можно это сделать не сообща тебе , верно?
Да и в самом деле, а как вы это представляете сейчас?


----------



## machito

@monowar, да пусть хоть как, лишь бы не "отсосом  "


----------



## monowar

machito написал(а):


> да пусть хоть как, лишь бы не "отсосом  "


Точно


Кирилл написал(а):


> а как вы это представляете сейчас?


Только в принудительном порядке


----------



## Кирилл

monowar написал(а):


> Только в принудительном порядке


В таком случае какая разница? Уже поэтому довод сомнителен.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

Уважаемые! 
Вы что в другом измерении живете? 
Какие на... чипы...


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

*UPD*
Относительно чипизации...
*Письмо с Канатчиковой дачи* в редакцию телевизионной передачи "Очевидное – невероятное" 
1977 год, В.С. Высоцкий.




*P.S.* 
Немецкий философ Георг Вильгельм Фридрих Гегель (1770—1831) сказал:
*История повторяется дважды: первый раз в виде трагедии, второй — в виде фарса.*


----------



## Dragokas

Brat написал(а):


> Уважаемые!
> Вы что в другом измерении живете?
> Какие на... чипы...


ну, в загранпаспортах и в новых паспортах уже есть чипы, так что можно сказать вживление уже произошло, осталось батарейку добавить.


----------



## Кирилл

Dragokas написал(а):


> ну, в загранпаспортах и в новых паспортах уже есть чипы


Ну это не то - как я понял речь идет о инъекции в тело, а вся суматоха ради этого якобы.
В таком контексте.
А так называемое чипирование в общих чертах конечно уже имеется - это и гаджеты, и камеры, и карты банковские, и документы - много чего.


----------



## Dragokas

Я всю тему не читал. Речь о будущей вакцине?


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

Dragokas написал(а):


> Я всю тему не читал. Речь о будущей вакцине?


@Dragokas, около 30 стран разрабатывают и испытывают вакцину против коронавируса.
Но, как всегда, появляются разного рода целители, фантазеры, видео, стати, которые никакого отношения не имеют к вакцине.
Другими словами, некоторые зарабатываю, как могут...


----------



## Кирилл

Dragokas написал(а):


> Речь о будущей вакцине?


О неет)))
Изначально просто делимся как жизнь вокруг меняется, а про чипы - это уже несостыковка мнений, в данном случае я не разделяю мнение, что пандемия выдумана ради порабощения граждан..


----------



## Dragokas

Не боитесь, просто будем ходить по городу одной большой толпой зомби как в Resident Evil


----------



## monowar

Была встреча академика Чичулина с Путиным и др. "членами правительства" , где П.. спросил академика - можно определить больной ли человек тестом по крови ,на что получил однозначное *Нет *
Вот ссылка ( правда с ок ,но там с конференции взято главное) ,где-то на 0.12 ,хотя посмотрите всю выборку,( на you tube тоже есть выборка с совещания ,но этого ответа там нет  ) Академик рассказал Путину настоящую правду о коронавирусе. Хватит перегибать палку!
@Brat, хорошо если не так , но для чего навязывают 5g ( и последствия применения 5g) , куда такие скорости , для нас 4g когда работает правильно за глаза,и для чего разработаны наночипы - чисто для медицины или под прикрытием о " забота о человеке"?


----------



## Кирилл

monowar написал(а):


> для чего навязывают 5g


Для того же, для чего и навязывали "четверку"
То, что сегодня вы не используете ресурсы технологии вовсе не значит, что она не нужна.
Вспомните, как давно повсеместно пользователи начали использовать по 8, по 32 ГБ оперативы?
А вспомните жесткие диски по 40 ГБ?
Вы, к примеру, понимаете каковы на сегодня ограничения в мощностях и скоростях при вычислении алгоритмов?
А никого не смущает резкое удешевление технологий в 19-20 годах? На рынок идут новые технологии, которые поглотят все нынешнее "старье" и нужны ресурсы.
Мир сложнее нашего с вами смартфона.


----------



## Кирилл

monowar написал(а):


> под прикрытием о " забота о человеке"?


Тут больше философия - технологии практически никогда не разрабатывались на "благо человека", так как это тупо не выгодно, а только позже уже адаптировались под общество.
Даже компьютеры - многие знают красивую легенду о громадной вычислительной машине?
Но ведь придумывали ее для расчета траектории ракет...


----------



## monowar

@Кирилл, но ты же знаешь ,что такое радиоактивное излучение , а чем 5g отличается от него? Я видел ,как деревья горят от армейских радиостанций. А воздействие на природу ? И так уже землю отравили. Я не против прогресса ,я за разумный прогресс


@Кирилл написал(а):


> Даже компьютеры - многие знают красивую легенду о громадной вычислительной машине?


Да были когда-то большими ящиками


----------



## Кирилл

Чем 5g отличается от радиоактивного облучения?
Ну как минимум тем, что одно имеет ионизирующие свойства, а другое нет. 
А это уже принципиальная разница. 
На самом деле в нашем мире гораздо больше штук пострашнее - заводы, свалки, канализации в моря и реки, уничтожение природы, биологические лаборатории... Никто не спешит с этим расстаться? 
Где конспирологи? 
Всё просто - сегодня это норма, а сотни две лет назад могло запросто закончиться грандиозным войнами. 
5g это новая норма просто.
Ну к коронавирус у, конечно, это отношение не имеет. 
Сегодня смотрел внутреннюю сводку РЖД. 
ПГТ железнодорожный, медработник. 
Коронавирус подтверждён, есть список из контактировавших, солидный для такого малого количества населения. 
По новостям - ничего, гуглил сегодня - тоже пусто. 
Очевидно, что если в течении нескольких дней в официальных источниках инфы не будет - тогда можно смело констатировать факт, что нам не договариваются о реальных масштабах. 
Местные в том районе до чёртиков перепугались)


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

@monowar, @Кирилл, чтобы 5G вышла «в люди», нужно еще многое сделать: например, перейти на новое оборудование, разработать техтребования и выделить частоты, да и вообще, на мой взгляд, простым потребителям наврядли пригодиться.
В целом: длины волны зависит диапазон частот, отсюда применение и вредное/невредное для человека.
Смотрим таблицы и выбираем...


----------



## monowar

@Brat, вот посмотри и это ...  хороший фильм " матрица в реале"





И когда Билл стал так любить человечество ???


----------



## Сергій

Как повлиял на ваш регион или город коронавирус?
Положительно. За исключением 40 больных и 4 мертвых. На улицах смертность уменьшилась в разы. Преступность - в разы. Рабочий день - в разы (в 4 раза) (зарплата сохраняется). Пенсионерам - доплаты. ... Девушки в сексуальных масках. Минусов не вижу


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

monowar написал(а):


> И когда Билл стал так любить человечество ???


@monowar, ответ простой: с возрастом - 28 октября будет 65 лет.


----------



## machito

Кирилл написал(а):


> 5g это новая норма просто.


Кируха, ты там опух в своем Красноярске  
5G это конкретный удар по иммунке. птицы дохнуть начнут вообще стаями. корч навязывать не буду. делаю выводы с прсмотров и высказываний специалистов в этой области.


----------



## monowar

Brat написал(а):


> ответ простой: с возрастом - 28 октября будет 65 лет.


Ты так думаешь ,"любовь"  открылась ,.как понос ,да нет не верю ,чтобы он в благородным стал ,личина "доброго" поверх морды шакала
@machito, согласен с тобой ,простая армейская радиостанция 70-80 годов ,так к ней нельзя было приближать,когда она работала ,точно не помню ,но до 30 метров точно - облучение ,ожоги и т.д. инструкция была


----------



## machito




----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

@machito, очевидно ошибка и связанная с человеческим фактором.
Не с той папки достали бланки для ознакомления, и не более того.
К статистике, о чем говорит иеромонах не имеет никакого отношения и только после лабораторного подтверждения берется на учет.


----------



## akok




----------



## Sandor

Старьё, еще для 98 винды


----------



## Кирилл

Есть такая дьявольская штука - родительские чаты школьные.
Так вот, там засилье мамаш, упорно пытающихся вытащить весь класс на какое то мероприятие, так как "правительство отняло у детей выпускной".
Я правда до сих пор не втыкаю, какой нафиг выпускной в 4 классе, но еще больше мне непонятна эта упоротость в желании рискнуть детьми.
Ради того что бы подлизать кому то в педсоставе школы.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

Кирилл написал(а):


> Я правда до сих пор не втыкаю, какой нафиг выпускной в 4 классе


@Кирилл, все просто, природа, родители с учителями, а далее по накатаной...


----------



## machito

@Кирилл, время такое брат. пока всем смешно, никто не воспринимает реальности. а вся фигня медленно и уверено переходит на нашу территорию


----------



## Candellmans

*Путин объявил о завершении 12 мая периода нерабочих дней в России*

11.05.20





Президент РФ Владимир Путин

Москва. 11 мая. INTERFAX.RU - Президент РФ Владимир Путин объявил, что с 12 мая единый период нерабочих дней в стране завершается и для граждан, и для экономики.

"У этого периода есть принципиальные особенности. Прежде всего, такой выход не может быть одномоментным, нужно делать это последовательно, осторожно, шаг за шагом. Кроме того, выход или смягчение режимов ограничения должны проходить при строгом соблюдении всех условий санитарных требований, которые гарантируют безопасность людей", - подчеркнул глава государства.

Он объявил, что Россия подошла к следующему этапу борьбы с коронавирусом - смягчению режима ограничений. При этом для лиц старше 65 лет и страдающих хроническими заболевания ограничительные меры будут сохранены.

"Родные мои, понимаю, как вам нелегко постоянно быть дома - часто в разлуке со своими детьми, внуками, но сейчас нужно еще потерпеть. Это не пустые слова, это вопрос жизни. Режим ограничений пока сохраняется, потому что мы переживаем за вас и делаем все возможное, чтобы оградить вас от угрозы вируса, чтобы эта опасность быстрее прошла", - добавил Путин.

Президент подчеркнул, что массовые мероприятия пока исключены. Для организаций продолжает действовать особый санитарный режим.

Также президент РФ объявил, что полномочия глав субъектов по выработке мер по ограничениями на своих территориях продлеваются.









Путин объявил о завершении 12 мая периода нерабочих дней в России


Президент РФ Владимир Путин объявил, что с 12 мая единый период нерабочих дней в стране завершается и для граждан, и для экономики.




www.interfax.ru


----------



## machito

Candellmans написал(а):


> Путин объявил о завершении 12 мая периода нерабочих дней в России


Типа всем на работу, холопы


----------



## Candellmans

machito написал(а):


> Типа всем на работу, холопы


дадада ))


----------



## Кирилл

У нас не разрешили)


----------



## machito

Интересное


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

Город в пробках, почти 2 часа на своих двоих добирался до дома родственницы.
Срочно надо было счетчики воды заменить.
На машине хрен доедешь, такси цены сумасшедшие...
Разрешили некоторым работать, а транспорта йок...


----------



## HotBeer

А мне наоборот режим понравился (первые две недели), в городе машин практически нет, штрафуют только подростков и то, в "наказать в режиме предупредить", зарплата та же, приходишь и уходишь, когда тебе нужно и, кроме того, без комментариев...

Сегодня говорил со своим другом, оказывается его теща работает в лаборатории маленькой по как раз определению заражения. Так вот, у нас два маленьких города по, в среднем, 35 тысяч каждый, расстояние между ними 8 км.
Работает с 7 утра до 12 ночи. Даже при таком не реальном режиме работы, на них 3-х работников этой самой лаборатории поставили повышенные план в проверке 130 человек за смену, получаем результаты:
- население около 70 тысяч человек;
- при условии, что у них нет выходных, больничных, отпусков и, естественно, самого заражения;

Что мы имеем в итоге - 70 000 / 130 человек в день = 538,4 дней, их делить на 365 дней = почти полтора года.
При условии, что любой из проверенных на следующий день не сходить в магазин и там провериться.

Внимание знатоки вопрос, тогда зачем? (вопрос риторический)

п.с. продаю информацию за то, что купил. Слова не мои, со слов моего друга. Это информация не о самом вирусе, а об скорости его проверки...

п.п.с у меня маленькая дочка входит детсад, естественно все сады были закрыты, но как минимум у нас, оставили по одной большой группе, куда входят разные возраста. Сегодня завозил своему воспитателю картридж и спрашиваю, а где эта самая группа - общая? Так вот, почти два месяца назад со всех работников, как минимум нашего детского садика, взяли анализы на проверку ковида и, внимание, до сих пор не пришел результат, поэтому общая группа так и не открылась...


----------



## Кирилл

Да что говорить даже - поголовная проверка даст совсем иные цифры.
Пример аналогичной математики у нас несколько времени назад:

Проведено порядка 3 000 исследований - порядка 1 500 из них положительны.
Потом я на неделю уехал в Иркутскую область.
Вчера вернулся - у нас уже 3 000 случаев примерно.
Как ты и сказал, вопрос к знатокам: какие реальные цифры?

А, тут, кстати, не так давно вопрос обсуждался - пользуется ли ситуацией власть?
Вот одна из гениальных схем, которая подтверждает, что там, наверху, грамотные ребята.

Выплаты гражданам через госуслуги.
С обязательным занесением ряда данных - на фоне того, что протаскивают новые регламенты о "цифровизации душ" это просто шикарный ход - под благим делом заодно и дела сделать.
Не надо никого загонять в анкетирование, население само передаст реальное количество людей, их данные, активные счета и так далее.
Осталось только все это оформить в цифровой базе данных.


----------



## Pepel

Повлиял самоизоляцией и сокращением на работе! Я вообще в него не сильно то и верю, просто это полит выгодно. А так как до сих пор никто не может назвать отличия от пневмонии и обычно гриппа, и тот факт, что любой умерший человек записывается как умерший как от короны, тоже не получает доверия. Только давайте без всплесков " у меня друг переболел" Я сам переболел пневмонией и знаю. что это такое, а тут температура 37, кашель, и все умирают все сразу. Бред бредовийший


----------



## machito

@Кирилл, ну чё братуха, как ты там говорил смешно и сказка.


----------



## Кирилл

Коля, я этого утырка даже досматривать не стал.
Обратись к официальной информации - штрафы предусмотрены только для лиц, для которых это требуется в связи с профессиональной деятельностью.
И вообще, что за истерия.


----------



## machito

Кирилл написал(а):


> Коля, я этого утырка даже досматривать не стал.


Ну вообще то он не утырок, человек реально отстаивает права интересы граждан (ты походу вообще там в своем красноярске опух))


Кирилл написал(а):


> Обратись к официальной информации - штрафы предусмотрены только для лиц, для которых это требуется в связи с профессиональной деятельностью.


Да, в курсе с них и начнется с этих самых лиц, (эт ты походу не в курсе полжения в целом рас Бондоренко Н назвал утырком) 
Буквально вчера вечером новости смотрел, будут обязательные прививки от кароны, ставить всем, и нет никаких оговорок. Причем тут истерия. Просто тебя можно понять с ухмылкой на лице, а вот мне не безразлично будущее наших детей.


----------



## Кирилл

Коля, это же тот Бондаренко, что работает директором ООО "ХимИнвест" и является учредителем ООО УК "Красная", при этом имея официальный доход на уровне МРОТ (заработал аж 57 810 рублей за весь 2017 год) ?
А потом с yuotbe роликов резко заработал 2 679 896 рублей ?
Точно, точно - самый рьяный борец за правду. Он то больше всех переживает за чужих детей. Этот утырок обычный горлопан, занимающийся популизмом.
Вот тебе другая правда.
У нас в крае ресурс койко-мест исчерпан.
Ближайший заболевший через дом от моего.
Друг мой старый лежит в больнице по соседству с COVID отделением.
На работе уже несколько проверок было на контакт - у кого то родственники больны, кто то был случайным попутчиком.
При этом в сети пишут, что власти стараются раздуть цифры, у нас же их стараются скрыть. Ибо кресло шатается.
Что там будет дальше с прививками сложно сказать, у нас очень много разных нормативных актов, которые тупо не работают... я думаю даже если не будет принудительной вакцинации, то когда прижмет любой из нас вприпрыжку за инъекцией побежит.


----------



## machito

Кирилл написал(а):


> это же тот Бондаренко, что работает директором ООО "ХимИнвест" и является учредителем ООО УК "Красная", при этом имея официальный доход на уровне МРОТ (заработал аж 57 810 рублей за весь 2017 год) ?


Сейчас он депутат, а так не важно, суть то в том что он говорит наезжает смело. просто не видел эго блок. В общем ладно проехали. 
У нас по Тюменской обл. пох. мало кто в масках, всех достала эта пропаганда короны... жути гонят конкретно хуже чумы))


----------



## machito

В новом проекте КоАП РФ планируется ввести ответственность за нарушение законодательства о санитарно-эпидемиологическом благополучии населения, к которым будет относиться отказ от профилактических прививок. Наказание за это предусмотрено в виде штрафа от 5000 до 7000 рублей.


> Кто заплатил штраф, уже не опасен и может не делать прививку





> Справку о вакцинации купить наверно все-таки будет дешевле, уже есть в продаже


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

*"Британский" штамм коронавируса завезли в Россию*


Спойлер










В России в конце декабря 2020 был выявлен первый случай "британского" штамма коронавируса.
Инфекцию в страну завёз пассажир, прибывший из Соединённого Королевства


Спойлер



Об этом 10 января в эфире телеканала "Россия-1" рассказала глава Роспотребнадзора Анна Попова.
Мы уже к концу прошедшего года увидели, что у нас есть вариант того самого штамма из Великобритании, который вызывает сегодня столько тревог, - заявила она.
Как отметила главный государственный санитарный врач страны, пациент с "британским" штаммом ковида чувствовал и чувствует себя хорошо, у него отсутствовали какие-либо симптомы инфекции.


К настоящему моменту россиянин "уже не выделяет этот вирус".


Спойлер



Попова также заверила, что используемые в РФ тест-системы для ПЦР-диагностики способны выявить "британский" штамм, а отечественные вакцины "абсолютно точно защищают от этого вируса".
Глава Роспотребнадзора напомнила, что новый штамм, скорее всего, более заразен.
Как полагают в ВОЗ, коронавирус-мутант распространяется быстрее обычного.
Напомним, мутировавшая разновидность коронавируса была обнаружена в Соединённом Королевстве в середине декабря 2020.
Консультационный совет по новым и возникающим респираторным вирусным угрозам Британии подтвердил, что вариант ковида, выявленный в стране, распространяется с большей скоростью и требует от населения ещё большей осторожности.
Кроме того, он может быть на 70% заразнее обычного.


Однако подтверждений того, что он более опасен с точки зрения госпитализации и летальности, пока нет.
К 5 января эта разновидность вируса была выявлена уже более чем в 40 странах.


----------



## machito

не верю в пандемию чушь полная


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

machito написал(а):


> не верю в пандемию чушь полная


Да и я не верил, пока не подхватил...
Повезло, что в легкой форме...
Но, после приема препаратов:
2х наименований, по 2 капсулы каждого в течении 5и дней, 
"выдыхал" дней 30...
Один положительный момент: получил иммунитет на 6-9 месяцев...
Как-то так


----------



## Theriollaria

machito написал(а):


> не верю в пандемию чушь полная


Сложно не верить. Уже норм количество знакомых переболело. Причем с госпитализацией и аппаратом ИВЛ для дыхания.

А вот в возможность 1 раз привившись получить иммунитет не особо верю. Ибо вирус мутирует. Вон и про другой штамм новости. Даже обычным гриппом ежегодно болеют, даже после вакцинации. А тут еще и необычный...


Brat написал(а):


> Да и я не верил, пока не подхватил...
> Повезло, что в легкой форме...
> Но, после приема препаратов:
> 2х наименований, по 2 капсулы каждого в течении 5и дней,
> "выдыхал" дней 30...
> Один положительный момент: получил иммунитет на 6-9 месяцев...
> Как-то так


Вирус мутирует, это не то, чем можно переболеть разок и всё. Говорят про 3 месяца максимум. А. если верить СМИ, некоторые умудрились за прошлый год переболеть 2 и даже 3 раза. Как то не сильно похоже на внезапно появившийся иммунитет.


----------



## machito

Brat написал(а):


> Один положительный момент: получил иммунитет на 6-9 месяцев.


По истечении данного периода продление платно


----------



## machito

Theriollaria написал(а):


> А вот в возможность 1 раз привившись получить иммунитет не особо верю.


всех склоняют к вакцинации, вот по этому и не верю. знаю что он есть но это ничего не меняет. мутные темы короч.


----------



## Theriollaria

machito написал(а):


> всех склоняют к вакцинации, вот по этому и не верю. знаю что он есть но это ничего не меняет. мутные темы короч.


Ну вакцинация - это в первую очередь бизнес. Неизвестно, просто ли физрастворчик уколют, или ввиду обычной безалаберности забьют на условия хранения и после вакцины отрастёт, скажем, хвост или жабры. Но спешить в первых рядах вакцинироваться явно ненужно. Пока здесь не последнюю роль играет политика, престиж страны (успеть первыми) и прочая ерунда, имеющая мало общего со здравоохранением - тарапицца нинада...


----------



## machito

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Ну вакцинация - это в первую очередь бизнес


эксперимент и вброс неизвестного вещества субстанции нам в организм


----------



## Theriollaria

machito написал(а):


> эксперимент и вброс неизвестного вещества субстанции нам в организм


Году эдак в 2007м, был нехилый скандал с ввозом в Украину и вакцинацией несертифицированной вакциной индийского происхождения. Вакцинация от гриппа - штука не бесплатная (не важно сами ли вы покупаете вакцину или за вас платит организация). Итого за свои деньги над тобой еще и эксперименты проводят. Так что запросто.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

Theriollaria написал(а):


> А вот в возможность 1 раз привившись получить иммунитет не особо верю.


Насколько я знаю, поправьте, если ошибаюсь, человечество побороло только чуму, оспу и вроде холеру, да и то, иногда бывает...



machito написал(а):


> По истечении данного периода продление платно


*machito*, Вы не поверите, даже не то, что бесплатно, но выплачивают, так называемые дивиденды по 1000$ в неделю...


----------



## Theriollaria

Brat написал(а):


> Насколько я знаю, поправьте, если ошибаюсь, человечество побороло только чуму, оспу и вроде холеру, да и то, иногда бывает...
> 
> 
> *machito*, Вы не поверите, даже не то, что бесплатно, но выплачивают, так называемые дивиденды по 1000$ в неделю...





Спойлер: И никто не узнает где могилка моя


----------



## Theriollaria

Brat написал(а):


> Насколько я знаю, поправьте, если ошибаюсь, человечество побороло только чуму, оспу и вроде холеру, да и то, иногда бывает...


Лишь до выхода новой модификации так сказать.


----------



## monowar

Расскажу вам историю  ( это правда ,потому-что это было ) . прежде ,чем заехать на вахту , каждый должен отлежать в абсервации 2 недели (анализы берутся каждые 4 дня) . остаётся дня три - продлевают ещё на 4 дня ,якобы у одного подозрение на COVID. Проходит 4 дня - ещё продлевают на три дня, В последний день берут анализы и ... продлевают ещё 3 дня . В последний день у одного обнаруживают COVID ,что он ,якобы болен и ещё хотят продлить на 2 недели. Этого "больного "  отправляют домой ,а остальных на вахту . Всё это происходит перед Новым Годом в декабре . Человек почти три недели пробыл в абсервации и в последний день у него обнаружили корону ? Я встретил этого человека в Екатеринбурге на вокзале(ехать нам в один город) - жив ,здоров улыбка до ушей . Спрашиваю - ты как ? Он мне в ответ -Да здоров я ,здоров. Вообще никаких признаков не чувствую. Сегодня с ним созванивались - у человека всё нормально. Для справки - за 2 недели абсервации за 20 человек фирма заплатила более 2 000 000 руб. Похоже на правду


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

"И никто не узнает где могилка моя"

*Theriollaria*, так это, вроде, Путевка в жизнь..?.


----------



## machito

monowar написал(а):


> В последний день у одного обнаруживают COVID


аналогичная история с моим знакомым. у него трое детей жена. звоню ему он говорит типа нашли ковид. семья в порядке а он типа болен короной, это как так  разводилово


----------



## Theriollaria

Brat написал(а):


> "И никто не узнает где могилка моя"
> 
> *Theriollaria*, так это, вроде, Путевка в жизнь..?.


Затруднюсь сказать. Тем более, что искал видеоцитату на: И никто не узнает где могилка ТВОЯ. Но так и не вспомнил источник.


----------



## Theriollaria

machito написал(а):


> аналогичная история с моим знакомым. у него трое детей жена. звоню ему он говорит типа нашли ковид. семья в порядке а он типа болен короной, это как так  разводилово


Такое, кстати возможно. Тоже есть такие знакомые.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Лишь до выхода новой модификации так сказать.


*Theriollaria, *до болезни, еще интересовался вопросом коронавирусом, а после ... нет.


----------



## machito

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Такое, кстати возможно. Тоже есть такие знакомые.


это как спид, родители больные но дети могут родиться здоровыми


----------



## Theriollaria

monowar написал(а):


> Расскажу вам историю  ( это правда ,потому-что это было ) . прежде ,чем заехать на вахту , каждый должен отлежать в абсервации 2 недели (анализы берутся каждые 4 дня) . остаётся дня три - продлевают ещё на 4 дня ,якобы у одного подозрение на COVID. Проходит 4 дня - ещё продлевают на три дня, В последний день берут анализы и ... продлевают ещё 3 дня . В последний день у одного обнаруживают COVID ,что он ,якобы болен и ещё хотят продлить на 2 недели. Этого "больного "  отправляют домой ,а остальных на вахту . Всё это происходит перед Новым Годом в декабре . Человек почти три недели пробыл в абсервации и в последний день у него обнаружили корону ? Я встретил этого человека в Екатеринбурге на вокзале(ехать нам в один город) - жив ,здоров улыбка до ушей . Спрашиваю - ты как ? Он мне в ответ -Да здоров я ,здоров. Вообще никаких признаков не чувствую. Сегодня с ним созванивались - у человека всё нормально. Для справки - за 2 недели абсервации за 20 человек фирма заплатила более 2 000 000 руб. Похоже на правду


Одной знакомой надо было в больничку периодически обращаться. Конечно же больнгичка не принимает без справки на ковид. Всё было ок раз 6 а на 7й, внезапно, нашли. При этом ни симптомов ничего. 0_О Но лаборатория была другая на этот раз. Врач сказал пересдать в другом месте. И, о чудо - снова ничего нету. 
Плюс, думаю больничкам (рассказанная Вами история) выделяют денежку малую на каждого заболевшего. Итого им двойная выгода от этого: и компания денег дала и государство, плюс не пришлось пальцем о палец ударить, т.к лечение здорового человека и не требуецца, но денежку на это списать можно (а может и премию какую выписать себе)...


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

Theriollaria написал(а):


> искал видеоцитату на: И никто не узнает где могилка ТВОЯ.


И все-таки это "Путевка в жизнь", нашел эти кадры...


----------



## Sergey566

Не куда не ходил )) сижу дома --смотрю фильмы пью пиво )) Играю (геймер я ) "зарплата " капает 20 т. Жена работает -кормит поит ))))))))))) красота


----------



## Sergey566

Везде с ума сходят по разному ))

Губернатор Сахалинской области Валерий Лимаренко пообещал выдавать привитым от коронавируса жителям региона специальные бейджи, *дающие право находиться без маски в общественных местах*. Об этом он сообщил в своем Telegram-канале.

Первую партию вакцины от коронавируса на Сахалине получат 16 января, в ней будет более 9 тыс. вакцины. "Мы будем предлагать жителям получить бейджик: специальный документ, который они смогут носить вместо маски. Эти организационные мероприятия сейчас прорабатываются, и они будут официально включены в нашу жизнь. В этой связи будет сделано специальное объявление Роспотребнадзора", - заявил Лимаренко.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

*Делегация ВОЗ прибыла в Ухань, провинцию Хубэй 14.01.21, где обнаружен коронавирус*



Спойлер



Они прибыли в аэропорт Ухань позже 11 часов на самолете Scoot:








10 специалистов получили согласие Председателя КНР Си Цзиньпина после споров, которые вызвали жалобу со стороны главы ВОЗ.


Спойлер









В команду вошли:
Специалисты по вирусам и другие эксперты из США, Австралии, Германии, Японии, Великобритании, России, Нидерландов, Катара и Вьетнама.
Представитель правительства заявил ранее, что они обменяются мнениями с китайскими учеными, но не сообщил, будет ли им позволено собирать доказательства.
Будет 2х недельный карантин, взят мазок из горла и тест на антитела к COVID-19.
Находясь на карантине, работать с китайскими специалистами будут по видеоконференции.

Один визит ученых вряд ли подтвердит происхождение вируса.
Восстановить очаг вспышки животных, , как правило, является исчерпывающей попыткой, которая занимает годы исследований, включая отбор образцов животных, генетический анализ и эпидемиологические исследования.


Китай отклонил требования о проведении международного расследования после того, как администрация Трампа обвинила Пекин в распространении вируса и мировая экономика вошла в глубокий спад с 1930-х годов.
В апреле 2020 Австралия потребовала проведения независимого расследования.
Пекин в ответ заблокировал импорт австралийской говядины, вина и других товаров.


Спойлер



Пекин пытался ввести в заблуждение происхождение вируса.
Выдвигал теории с небольшим количеством доказательств:
Вспышка могла начаться с импорта испорченных морепродуктов.
Но это отвергается международными учеными.
ВОЗ надо провести аналогичные расследования и в других местах, - заявил в 13.01.21 представитель Национальной комиссии здравоохранения Пекина Ми Фэн.
Возможно, исследуют Уханьский институт вирусологии, ведущая лабораторий по вирусам.
Она имеет архив генетической информации о коронавирусах летучих мышей после вспышки острого респираторного синдрома в 2003.

ВОЗ не оценивает, было ли случайное высвобождение коронавируса или нет в Уханьской лаборатории.
Все зависит от того, насколько китайские власти готовы делиться информацией.
Да и точное происхождение коронавируса невозможно отследить, т.е. вирусы быстро меняются.
Сложно найти идентичный вирус COVID-19 у животных и у людей.
Обнаружение близкородственных вирусов может помочь объяснить, как болезнь впервые перешла от животных, и прояснить, какие профилактические меры необходимы, чтобы избежать будущих эпидемий.


Ши Чжэнли вирусолог, получила известность во время пандемии COVID-19 за работу над вирусами, которые свойственны летучим мышам:
"Сейчас не время никого обвинять. Мы не должны говорить, что это твоя вина".


----------



## Sergey566

Спойлер: Статистика


----------



## monowar

Sergey566 написал(а):


> Мы будем предлагать жителям получить бейджик: специальный документ, который они смогут носить вместо маски.


"Бесплатная" индульгенция (для начала)


----------



## machito

Sergey566 написал(а):


> Не куда не ходил )) сижу дома


аналогично, сами идут - ремонт на дому


----------



## machito




----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

_*Исследование показало, что инфекция COVID-19 дает определенный иммунитет,*_
*но вирус может распространяться*​


Спойлер



Люди, переболевшие COVID-19, с большой вероятностью будут иметь иммунитет в течение, как минимум, 5 месяцев.
Но, есть доказательства того, что люди с антителами могут переносить и распространять вирус.
Предварительные результаты ученых из Public Health England (PHE) показали, что повторные инфекции у людей, у которых есть антитела к COVID-19 от перенесенной инфекции, редки - всего 44 случая из 6614 ранее инфицированных.
Эксперты предупредили, люди, которые заразились в первой волне пандемии 2020 года, могут быть уязвимы для повторного заражения.


Ученые предупредили, люди с естественным иммунитетом, приобретенным в результате заражения, могут иметь коронавирус SARS-CoV-2 в носу и горле и передать его.


Спойлер



_ Большинство из тех, кто заразился вирусом и выработал антитела, защищены от повторного заражения, но не знаем, как долго длится защита - соруководитель исследования, старший медицинский советник PHE Сьюзан Хопкинс.
Это значит, если переболели и находитесь под защитой, можете быть уверены, что у вас маловероятно развитие тяжелых инфекций.
Но существует риск, что вы можете заразиться и передать ее другим._


_
Источник, статью сократил_


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Сергій

Карантин перестал влиять.
Локдаун - суббота рабочая, в столовой в обед негде повесить курточку - переполнение вешалок. Ношение маски на роботе сопровождается насмешками. Начальник запретил дезинфицировать кабинет (начитался фигни всякой). Автобусы стали ходить реже, поэтому переполнены, особенно в часы, когда люди едут на роботу.


----------



## machito

Сергій написал(а):


> Ношение маски на роботе сопровождается насмешками.


так и есть, потому что идиотизм полный, маска никак не поможет


----------



## Кирилл

Сергій написал(а):


> Ношение маски на роботе сопровождается насмешками.


Это проявление глупости и невоспитанности.
Ношение маски оправдано даже в тех случаях, когда человек недомогает.
И дело не в коронавирусе - с тех пор, как у нас в компании люди стали носить маски не было ни одного случая когда пол отдела выкосило на неделю-две.
Причем маски должны носить в основном те, кто имеет признаки ОРВ и те, кто рядом с ними находятся.
Когда ты уселся на свое рабочее место можно смело маску снять и улыбаться коллегам через пару столов.


----------



## machito

Кирилл написал(а):


> Причем маски должны носить в основном те, кто имеет признаки ОРВ и те, кто рядом с ними находятся.
> Когда ты уселся на свое рабочее место можно смело маску снять и улыбаться коллегам через пару столов.


Поправлю свои слова а то возможно не правильно поймут. 
Маска не спасет от вируса - носить маску значит быть клоуном. Потому что основная масса думает и верит что она защищает от вируса размером с наночастицу))))
В данной ситуации поможет (возможно поможет) скафандр для космоса))


----------



## Кирилл

machito написал(а):


> Маска не спасет от вируса - носить маску значит быть клоуном. Потому что основная масса думает и верит что она защищает от вируса размером с наночастицу))))


Подмена понятий на мой взгляд.
Возьмем пример. Вне дома вряд ли кто будет есть немытыми руками после того, как взялся за поручни эскалаторов, ручки дверей общественного туалета, просто упав ладонями на асфальт.
Вполне по понятным причинам - можно руками в себя занести непонятно что, от болезней до отравления и паразитов.
Но я думаю у каждого из нас дома можно без проблем потрогать межкомнатную дверь, взять табурет и так далее а потом употребить пищу.
Это очевидно, потому что есть такая профилактическая процедура, как помыть руки с мылом после улицы, после туалета и так далее.
То есть очевидно, что входная дверь или периодически мыло на руках вовсе не дают вам 100% защиты от нанобактерий - после мытья рук мы запросто снова можем что то подцепить.
Но эта простая профилактическая мера позволяет держать свой дом в относительной чистоте и безопасности.

Так? Так.

Маска не защищает от вирусов? Конечно нет - это же маска а не антисептик. Маска - это как помыть руки.
И только благодаря пандемии многие из нас прошли эту культурную метаморфозу от "кто в маске - тот олень и дурачок", до понимания, что в нужный момент маска это мощное гигиеническое средство.
Это же очевидно.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

machito написал(а):


> Поправлю свои слова а то возможно не правильно поймут.
> Маска не спасет от вируса - носить маску значит быть клоуном.


Почему быть? Я и есть клоун!


Кирилл написал(а):


> маски должны носить в основном те, кто имеет признаки ОРВ и те, кто рядом с ними находятся.


И это истина!
К сожалению, пока, нет моментального теста на Covid-19, поэтому, надо соблюдать масочный режим, а также дистанцию.
Брат, где-то подхватил инфекцию, неделю температурил, потом тест в частной лаборатории дал + результат.
Пошли в поликлинику, и у меня тоже подтвердился вирус.
Два члена семьи не ходили в поликлинику.
Все прошло в легкой форме, в статистику вошло 2 случая, а по факту 4.
Иммунитет приобрел, как утверждают ученые на 6-9 месяцев.
Вывод:
На улице и в общественных местах надо носить маску всем, так как мы не знаем кто является носителем вируса.


----------



## Сергій

Кирилл написал(а):


> ... пол отдела выкосило на неделю-две...


У нас болеют поочереди. Одна девица красная коронит... вьіходит на роботу - другая заболеяает, заьем следующая. В одном-двух кабинетах как по графику, потом переходит на другие отдельі. А начальство переболело вместе - после дня рождения в кафешке (все кроме курильщиков).


----------



## Кирилл

И что, все равно не носят маски? 
Меня всегда раздражает эта манера русских (уж простите, но украинцы для меня тоже русские) когда на других чихать в виду какой нибудь нелепой глупости.


----------



## machito

Сергій написал(а):


> А начальство переболело вместе - после дня рождения в кафешке (все кроме курильщиков).


а вот эта версия интересна, почему такие выводы?


Кирилл написал(а):


> И что, все равно не носят маски?


массовая вакцинация стартует, готовьте мясо)) вас то (офисных работников) по любому заставят


----------



## Кирилл

Никто не заставляет пока что.
Посмотрим. Даже не представляю, как можно заставить.


----------



## machito

Кирилл написал(а):


> Даже не представляю, как можно заставить.


Это уже не новость, кто откажется увольнение, тоже касается учебных заведений. Людей поставят перед выбором.


----------



## Кирилл

Ну я не бюджетники, однако, и моё увольнение перед сезоном стоить будет весьма дорого.
Так что это не про нас) 
Единственный вариант, который я вижу - это принудительно государством, но об этом вроде речи нет.


----------



## Сергій

machito написал(а):


> а вот эта версия интересна, почему такие выводы?


Это не я заметил. Но пока нет ниодного курильщика, который слег с короной. Мне кажется, что вирус может прилипать к слизи грязных легких и отхаркиваться, а проникать через легкие в очень малых количествах. Так же не отхаркиваться, а (извините) проглатываться в желудок в ослабленном после слизи состоянии, где встретится с соляной кислотой и... в кишечнике 90% имунитета - там будет разобран на части и имунитет о нем узнает (пока то что вдохнулось начнет розмножаться организм уже будет готов). Вот такая теория построенная на игре словами без научного обоснования.


----------



## Сергій

machito написал(а):


> а вот эта версия интересна, почему такие выводы?


Пишу вдогонку. Вспомнил одного курильщика, который переболел, но курильщик он не заядлый и заразиться мог ,например, через слизистую глаз, ведь у него все в семье заболели (не с него начиная).


----------



## machito

@Сергій, тут в догонку можно привести пример когда человек пьяный на него радиация не действует


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

Сергій написал(а):


> Но пока нет ниодного курильщика, который слег с короной.


@Сергій, Вы не поверите - есть: в семье два курильщика, а два нет.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

machito написал(а):


> тут в догонку можно привести пример когда человек пьяный на него радиация не действует


@machito, Вы правы, не действует... при определенных условиях:
Нормальный радиационный фон Земли составляет до 0,20 мкЗв/час или 20 мкР/час.
А порог безопасности для людей – 0,30 мкЗв/час или 30 мкР/час.
И не увлекайтесь рентгеном: 
Годовая эффективная доза облучения - 1 мЗв.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

Кирилл написал(а):


> Даже не представляю, как можно заставить.


*Кирилл*, Вы знаете, что вопрос вакцинации, лежит в юридической плоскости.
Конституция гарантирует права и свободы.
Коронавирус гарантирует серьезное заболевание, в худшем случае - летальный исход.
Как поступит государство в случае пандемии для всего населения?
Ответ очевиден - в соответствии с Конституцией принять все меры для защиты населения от распространяющейся пандемии, т.е. вопрос стоит об национальной безопасности.
Предложить, а не обязать, гражданам вакцинацию.
Вакцина должна пройти все клинические проверки и иметь высокий % положительных результатов.
Параллельно принимается закон об особых условиях в период эпидемии. 
В котором оговорено: этапы вакцинации, ограничительные меры для тех, кто не хочет вакцинироваться.
Этот закон будет соответствовать Конституции.
Например: отказ родителей делать прививки детям.
В таком случае, ребенок не может посещать детские учреждения и т.д.


----------



## Кирилл

Ну вот когда % будет высокий и результаты хорошие, то тогда я и буду на счёт вакцины думать.
А на сегодня это Россия, мир где коррупция с пелёнок всасывается, где все продаётся, где правит абсурд и бардак. 
Более того, я ещё и в Красноярске живу, это такой город, где Конституция где то там, в Москве и по телику. 
А у нас другой мир.
Вот, например, найдите свежее видео :
Братки на джипах едут по второстепенной дороге, а по главной рос гвардия. И совершенно правильно росгвардецы их не подумали пропустить, а ехали себе дальше. 
Так ихпо встречной полосе обогнали, подрезали, остановили и отчитали - совсем, мол, оборзели.
И росгвардия их... Пропустила молча и тихонечко так укатила. 
Вот как то так.


----------



## Кирилл

А вот оно, видео


----------



## machito

Кирилл написал(а):


> А на сегодня это Россия, мир где коррупция с пелёнок всасывается, где все продаётся, где правит абсурд и бардак.


с 90х правят бандиты. (пупин был приставлен смотрягой за Собчаком) так что ребята ждать чего то хорошего нет смысла.


----------



## Кирилл

Да и без политики и Москвы - коррупция везде. Я не то чтобы против прививок, я не верю в чудеса просто. А в данном случае эта история с вакциной крайне не искренне выглядит, особенно когда кто то в елевизоре делает грозно-заботливо лицо. Это значит, что у нас на этом фоне придумают какую-то очередную дикую дичь и это за счёт нашего здоровья и жизни.
Ну, что бы показать Москве, что тут все ок.


----------



## machito

Кирилл написал(а):


> А в данном случае эта история с вакциной крайне не искренне выглядит, особенно когда кто то в елевизоре делает грозно-заботливо лицо.


нас давно готовили к этому


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

Кирилл написал(а):


> Ну вот когда % будет высокий и результаты хорошие, то тогда я и буду на счёт вакцины думать.


*Кирилл*, это Ваше право и я его уважаю.
Я высказал свое мнение, в отношении Вашего предположения:
"_Даже не представляю, как можно заставить_" и не более того.


Кирилл написал(а):


> Вот, например, найдите свежее видео :


Посмотрел покадрово:
Подъезжали к нерегулируемому перекрестку:
Полиция была на главной дороге, а по второстепенной ТС уже въехало на перекресток и притормозило.
Затем подъехала полиция и притормозила, может и ошибаюсь, но был включен левый поворот.
Дальше предположения:
Водитель со второстепенной, жестом, попросил пропустить его, и полиция пропустила.
Второе ТС, на второстепенной, тоже хотело проскочить, но ТС полиции не дало, и это ихнее право.
Далее состоялась разговор секунд 5-7 и полиция пропустила второе ТС.
Понять, что за аргументы были у пассажира второго ТС из видео нельзя.
*Кирилл*, я не свидетель и не адвокат участников дорожного движения.
Поэтому, моя оценка, только исходя из просмотренного видео.

*P. S.*
Это хорошо, что выложили видео, а то я хотел его выложить.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

Brat написал(а):


> Полиция была на главной дороге, а по второстепенной ТС уже въехало на перекресток и притормозило.
> Затем подъехала полиция и притормозила, может и ошибаюсь, но был включен левый поворот.


Забыл указать, а править уже нельзя.
Внимательно смотрите первые 1- 5 секунды видео...


----------



## Кирилл

Это авторитет местный ехал, с охраной)


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

Кирилл написал(а):


> Это авторитет местный ехал, с охраной)


*Кирилл*, верю, но меня интересовал сам инцидент..., так для коллекции ... 
Люблю докапываться до сути...


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

Кирилл написал(а):


> Я не то чтобы против прививок, я не верю в чудеса просто.


*Кирилл*, поймите меня правильно, чудес не бывает, и тут Вы правы.
Но...., когда безысходная жизненная ситуация, а тем более касающаяся здоровья, человек пойдет на все...
Статистика показывает, что примерно 80% - легкая форма, а 20% - тяжелая, вплоть до летального исхода.
Мой пример:
Подхватил Covid-19, ренген показал малое пятно с левой стороны.
Температура один день была 38.4, затем упала до 35 - 35.8.
Ескулап приписал два вида лекарства, по 2 таблетки каждого вида 2 раза в день, т.е. на 5 дней приема.
После приема этих лекарств, месяца полтора выдыхал их.
У знахаря спросил, что он выписал, его ответ: 
Я выбирал из двух зол меньшее, если бы другое выписал, то посадил бы сердце.
И я ему поверил.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

*Китайские ученые разработали новый тест на COVID-19
Ректальный мазок.*
Теперь в Китае будут использовать ректальный мазок наряду с мазком из зева и носоглотки для тестирования на коронавирус.
Такой способ позволяет повысить точность результатов.
Ученые выяснили, что образцы вируса сохраняются в прямой кишке гораздо дольше, чем в верхних дыхательных путях.
Об этом пишет Bloomberg.
Новый способ тестирования поможет выявить COVID-19 даже у пациентов с легкой формой коронавирусной инфекции на 3-5-й день болезни.
При стандартном мазке это практически невозможно.
Ли Тунцзэн, заместитель заведующего отделением инфекционных заболеваний крупнейшей больницы Юань в Пекине, отметил, что это не самый удобный способ тестирования, но достаточно эффективный и важный для выявления бессимптомных больных.
Тем не менее, нет никаких доказательств, что передача вируса более распространена среди пациентов с положительным результатом ректального теста.


----------



## machito

Ну и что выдумайте. Такая история со мной приключилась.
Заехал в больничку, сдал кровь минзурок 5, приезжаю через неделю на госпитализацию (операцию делать) хирург спрашивает - когда я переболел ковид, нашли антитела, а я естественно и знать не знаю. Суть в том что работаю на дому с аппаратурой-электроникой и прочей техникой что включается в 220, клиентов хватает и не мало. Никто - Никто не заболел даже из родных и близких. Как такое назвать!
По моему мнению это обычный грипп не больше, и был ли он вообще у меня так же не известно. К примеру у супруги нет, у старшего брата нет (постоянно на вахте севера) у мамы нет у дочки нет. В общем теперь я убедился что всё это большая пропаганда и обман людей.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

@machito, это говорит о "профессионализме" медиков и об нашем авосью
Где-то, на стадии лаборатории, допустили ошибку.
Вы находитесь в постоянном контакте с людьми, родственниками и не было covid-19.
Это и подтверждает ошибку со стороны медперсонапла.


----------



## machito

Brat написал(а):


> Это и подтверждает ошибку со стороны медперсонапла.


Это подтверждает массовую истерию на фоне прививок. И не ошибка вовсе, переболел как гриппом и всего то. В общим каждый при своем мнении.
С вакциной умрет еще какая то часть населения, какой то части введут частицы с этой самой жидкостью. имхо.


----------



## Sergey566

Ну у нас чего только не говорят !!! 

давайте маленький экскурс сделаю на пальцах.
1. Что такое вакцина? правильно: в малых дозах существующий конкретно именно этот вирус. Таким образом вырабатываются антитела, иммунитет.

2. При этом! при вакцинации ослабляется существующий иммунитет человека

3. вот как раньше говорили: например грядет вирус гриппа аш5 эн3 Б8 - всем срочно на прививку иначе есть опасность. Тут все правильно.
Но.... если пришел вирус гриппа не который ждали фш5 эн3 Б8 а другая модификация то что мы имеем? Правильно. От того что прививали пользы нет, а общий иммунитет ослаблен. Понятно вроде.

4. существующий вид вируса называемый ковид 19 - это общее название.
Он уже имеет много разных мутаций и модификаций. В Италии один вид вируса, в Китае другой, в Англии уже даже не третий а четвертый, пятый.
У одной женщины в РФ нашли 17 модификаций вируса ковид 19.
Вопрос: от какого вируса эта прививка? Неважно как она называется Спутник, Пфайзер или еще что. Это вопрос.
Вы верите просто на слух, вот говорят хорошо-значит хорошо. Не всегда это так.
Идем дальше.

Вот вы когда зуб идете лечить то наверное вам делают сначала снимок, а вдруг там чего не так. Или ногу сломали, рентген делают, если более серьезная операция то берут анализы крови, мочи, сахар там, и прочая....
А вот когда прививку делают ведь ни у кого не спрашивают чем он болеет, какие противопоказания, аллергия может или еще что то.
Не все йогурты одинаково полезны.
А уж про пожилых за 80 вообще за рамками здравого смысла.

Вдогонку.
Я нисколько уже не склонен верить что государство заботится о людях. Ну в силу большого жизненного опыта.
Особенно когда отменяли указ о лекарствах, о том как не выплачивали боевые, о пенсиях не позволяющих выживать, о 4 раза разворованном пенсионном фонде, об отсрочке накопительной части пенсии, а потом вообще ее отмене, о том что повысить пенсионный возраст это вообще замечательно, о реорганизации медицины и уменьшении больничных коек.... ну и так далее.

И тут вдруг государство озаботилось моим\твоим\нашим здоровьем!
Не верю как говорил Станиславский.
Но ладно это лирика.

Суть моего поста не в том чтобы кого то убедить, а показать что нужно жить своим умом и не вестись на массовую агитацию.
Подумал-решил-сделал\не сделал.
P.S. учитывая как нагнетают вакцинацию СМИ, понимаешь дело нечисто. На самом деле таких побочек масса, в том числе и у Спутника, например в Аргентинских источниках почитайте, да и в РФ кое где проскакивает. При этом нет открытых публикаций о побочных эффектах прививки на ТВ например.
Не задавались вопросом почему?
Примерно так же как ни одна продажная СМИ не говорила - как же вы можете поднимать пенсионный возраст, ни один депутат не возмущался никакие пропа******ны типа Соловьева не озаботились пенсионерами в свое время.

так что удачи. не собираюсь переубеждать. Каждый выбирает свой путь.
*P.S. при это я не говорю что вируса нет.*


----------



## machito

@Sergey566, весь прикол еще в том что по ТВ правду никогда не скажут, а в данный момент спутник нахваливают чуть ли как не хлеб


----------



## Кирилл

machito, ты как маленький.
Нас на работе когда первый раз проверяли - всякую лабуду выдали ввиду некомпетентности.
Здоровые оказались больными (не все, но все же), больные здоровы или с антителами и так далее.
Выяснилось что тупо неправильно анализы собраны, так еще и расшифрованы неверно.

Но, с другой стороны, у меня возле дома магазин есть, там дама сама собственник и сама же торгует.
Очень активно отстаивала позицию, что все это лабуда, как и маски. 
Много аргументов, много эмоций.
Так вот, заболела она короной, и очень тяжело, кстати, дочь ее сначала пыталась вести магазин сама, а потом выяснилось что даме той все хуже и перспективы грустные.
Дочь очень переживает, вся на нервяках, рассказывала что бывает даже в себя мать не приходит целый день.
Несколько дней не работал магазин, сегодня смотрю открыт.

На работе у меня много кто болел, и тяжело некоторые.
Странные вы ребята - если лично не скопытился, значит выдумки....ересь какая то.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

> Странные вы ребята - если лично не скопытился, значит выдумки....ересь какая то


@Кирилл, каждый имеет право на свое мнение, каждый исповедует свою религию...
Но..., как говорит народная молва, немного переделал, чтобы не было негатива:
Одни учатся на чужих ошибках,
Другие на своих...


----------



## machito

Кирилл написал(а):


> На работе у меня много кто болел, и тяжело некоторые.
> Странные вы ребята - если лично не скопытился, значит выдумки....ересь какая то.


При чем тут верю не верю. Я имею ввиду что кипиша-паники больше. На самом же деле тот же грипп не больше, иначе все бы уже вымерли как от чумы или аналогичных случаев. За города вообще молчу у вас там каша... вот и заболевают практически все.


----------



## Кирилл

Грипп менее опасен, тут сложно с тобой поспорить)
Про панику тоже верно, я к примеру, много общаюсь, много по регионам езжу. 
Простые меры предосторожности до сих пор меня спасают от инцидента, назовём его так.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

@machito, И не только в России !!!


----------



## Sergey566

Успокоил !!





 

*Эксперт: не переболевшие COVID-19 россияне будут заболевать весной от нового штамма*
МОСКВА, 14 февраля. /ТАСС/. Не переболевшие коронавирусом россияне, которые считают, что они не восприимчивы к вирусу, начнут заражаться весной новым штаммом инфекции, поскольку для них нужна будет меньшая вирусная нагрузка штамма. Об этом в воскресенье заявил врач-педиатр, инфекционист Евгений Тимаков в эфире радиостанции «Вести FM».
Если раньше для того, чтобы заразиться, нужно было находиться рядом с источником инфекции длительно, то сейчас вирус настолько видоизменяется, что первого того самого китайского вируса, который пошел из Китая, уже нет в циркуляции. Циркулируют совершенно другие его подвиды, и вот этот британский вирус все равно к нам придет. Люди, которые еще не переболели и считают, что они не восприимчивы к коронавирусу, для них нужна будет меньшая вирусная нагрузка нового штамма, и они как раз будут сейчас весной заболевать», — сказал он.
Он добавил, что к середине весны скорее всего будет фиксироваться подъем заболеваемости COVID-19.
«Люди расслабились, опять половина ходит без масок <…> И это расслабление может сыграть коварную шутку», — подчеркнул он.


----------



## Sergey566

Любят нас доить !!!!!!!!!!

*Роспотребнадзор заявил о регистрации первого теста на «британский» штамм*

Он обладает высокой точностью и успешно прошел испытания на образцах с «британским» штаммом SARS-CoV-2, сообщили в ведомстве. На основе этой технологии можно создавать тесты для выявления любых других мутаций коронавируса.

Ученые Роспотребнадзора разработали и зарегистрировали первую в мире тест-систему для выявления «британского» штамма коронавируса, говорится в сообщении ведомства.

Разработкой занимался Центральный НИИ эпидемиологии Роспотребнадзор - лента новостей


----------



## Sergey566

А в США ваще пипец






Число жертв COVID-19 в США превысило боевые потери в трех войнах

Число жертв COVID-19 в США превысило боевые потери в трех войнах


----------



## Sergey566

Кто разносит коронавирус? Ученые взялись за составление портрета злодея, который готов сознательно передать своим ближним потенциально опасную инфекцию. Описание вышло крайне размытым, что не мешает сделать из него ценные выводы и начать действовать. Фото: Depositphotos Информация о коронавирусной инфекции не была секретной с того момента, как китайские медики оценили ее опасность для здоровья и жизни человека. Во всем мире на государственном уровне предпринимались меры по сокращению рисков подхватить эту заразу. Невзирая на все старания, эпидемия распространялась. Вывод о том, что в обществе достаточно персон, которые, заболев, не обращаются к врачам и не прекращают контактировать с ничего не подозревающими знакомцами, напрашивается сам собой. В Имперском колледже Лондона работает команда реагирования на COVID-19. Ученые из этой группы привлекли коллег из США, Дании и Швейцарии, чтобы выяснить хотя бы приблизительный возраст потенциального разносчика коронавируса. Результаты своих исследований они представили в начале февраля 2021 года в журнале Science. Результаты исследования Исследование проводилось в Европе и Северной Америке, учитывались данные из Китая. Группа ученных обратила внимание на контакты персон, у которых был диагностирован коронавирус. Это дало возможность выявить тех, кто наделял болезнью свое окружение. Учитывались только те лица, у которых наблюдались симптомы болезни, кто не мог сам не подозревать о потенциальной опасности личных встреч с другими людьми. Фото: Depositphotos Наблюдения продолжались с февраля по октябрь 2020 года, что позволило точно определить роль школьников в распространении болезни. Она оказалась ничтожна: дети и подростки стали причиной менее 10% случаев заражения. Учащиеся школ оказались дисциплинированными ребятами и, как правило, строго соблюдали меры профилактики коронавируса. Пенсионеры тоже проявили сознательность, но уступили пальму первенства своим внукам. Группой, которая пренебрегла призывами к социальному дистанцированию, стали люди в возрасте 20−49 лет. Более 72% случаев передачи SARS-CoV-2 было совершено именно взрослыми самостоятельными людьми. Авторы исследования не постеснялись упомянуть о том, что на юге США наибольшую активность в распространении вируса проявила молодежь — 20−34 лет. Не нужно иметь научную степень, чтобы догадаться, что опасной инфекцией делились политические активисты. Жертвы очередного кровожадного тирана из мира большой политики — немеркнущая классика, а всех прочих что подвело? Условия труда Допустить существование маньяка, желающего при помощи COVID-19 стереть человечество с лица Земли, можно. Только представить, что миллионы людей, среди которых и твои знакомые, страдают подобными расстройствами психики, невозможно. Чтобы не прекращать контактов с окружающими в состоянии болезни, должны быть у нашего злодея веские причины. Может, и не злодей он вовсе? Фото: Depositphotos В поисках корня зла обратимся к статистике Роструда за 2019 год и материалам, посвященным нарушениям ТК РФ за прошлые годы. Среди самых популярных вопросов, с которыми народ обращался к инспекторам Роструда и иным профильным организациям в позапрошлом году, были правила трудоустройства. Около 8 тыс. человек обратились за помощью к юристам, желая оформить официальный договор с работодателем. Сколько людей согласилось на нелегальный труд — неизвестно, а это значит, они не могут рассчитывать на получение больничного. Потерять работу или разносить заразу — непростой выбор. Гуманистические идеалы должны перевесить, но понимает ли наш герой всю опасность неверного выбора? К сожалению, не всегда. Социальные стереотипы Провал медпросвета в нашей стране и не только — очевиден. Чтобы не получить обвинение в предвзятости, берем книгу Юлии Фроловой «Психология здоровья» 2014 года издания, которая была рекомендована в качестве пособия студентам вузов. Автор приводит такие неутешительные цифры: только 13% пользователей Интернета признались, что ищут в Сети материалы о профилактике заболеваний. Ресурсы, которыми они пользуются, не всегда предоставляют исключительно научные знания. С приходом коронавируса на сайты, которые позиционируют себя как медицинские, потянулись дилетанты. Им сложно отличить правду от вымысла и легче верить в то, что позволит им не менять привычного образа жизни. Фото: Depositphotos В обществе бытует мнение, что сильные взрослые люди не болеют. Приверженцы здорового образа жизни просто не нуждаются в медицинской помощи. Если самочувствие позволяет перенести недуг на ногах, адепты этого заблуждения так и поступают. До начала пандемии коронавируса они заполняли больничные койки с осложнениями ОРВИ, теперь же они приводят с собой большую компанию, из которой кого-то не спасут. После такого подробного разбора мотивов распространителя коронавируса хочется спросить: почему авторы исследования не уделили внимания этому вопросу, почему не изучили экономический статус злодея, его уровень образования? Дело не в политкорректности, которая сегодня серьезно вредит науке, в том числе и медицине, а в целеполагании. Ученые призывают взрослое население прививаться. Вряд ли читатель данного материала входит в число безответственных персон, которые разносят SARS-CoV-2, но он постоянно рискует встретиться с таковыми и принести болезнь в свой дом. Защитить свою жизнь и здоровье, прервать цепочку распространения заразы может массовая вакцинация. Сегодня в России проводится масштабная прививочная кампания. Эффективность и безопасность вакцины Спутник-V доказана. Подробную информацию о третьей фазе исследования можно найти на страницах журнала The Lancet. Прививайтесь, защитите себя и своих близких!

Автор: Карл-Август Аванти
Источник: Кто разносит коронавирус?
© Shkolazhizni.ru


----------



## machito

В видео есть реклама, чтоб не удалили ролик


----------



## Sergey566

Моё мнение что на этой заразе ТАКОЕ БАБЛО СРУБЯТ !!!


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

https://yandex.ru/news/story/Norvegi...t_id=135255760

Всё идет к тому, что Россия опять спасет Европу и весь мир.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Кирилл

Как я понял, как повлиял на ваш регион или город коронавирус уже высказались, особых изменений не грядёт.
Мистика, карикатура и заговоры к теме не относятся - так что закрываю её.


----------

